# Dawnforge: Heroes of Legend (IC Thread)



## Guest 11456 (Sep 9, 2004)

The City Of Seagarden!

As you walk through the streets of the city, a cloaked figure trusts a parchment into your hands as he says, "Here you go!". The voice sounds like that of an old man. Absentmindedly glancing at the parchment reveals an orange dragon symbol drawn on it. Looking back up for the cloaked figure you find that whoever he was has disappeared into the crowd. You find it strange that an old man could move so quickly.

Looking more closely at the dragon symbol you note that it is quite intricate and stylized. You wonder what it means. Looking around you don't see anyone else with a similar parchment in their hands. This makes you wonder why you were chosen from all the folk around you to receive this odd gift.

What can it mean?

Kyna: *



Spoiler



There was something wrong with the man's hands. It appeared like the man's hands were not those of an old man.


*

Kieran: *



Spoiler



There is something odd about the cloaked figure. Something about the way he acted or spoke. You just can't quite put your finger on it. The symbol reminds you of a sign you have seen before hanging over a tavern door. _The Jacynth Dragon._ It is a fairly upscale place. You have been trying to play there but so far have been unable to get permission. Perhaps this is just what you need to get your foot in the door.


*

Sasskasa: *



Spoiler



There is something odd about the cloaked figure. Something about the way he spoke. You just can't quite put your finger on it.


*

Zek: *



Spoiler



The symbol reminds you of a sign you saw yesterday over a tavern or inn. It was of an orange dragon. After pondering it for a few minutes you remember the name of the tavern. _The Jacynth Dragon._ It seemed like a fairly upscale place.


*

Karl: *



Spoiler



There was something wrong with the man's hands. It appeared like the man's hands were not those of an old man. There was also something about the way he spoke. The symbol reminds you of a local tavern. _The Jacynth Dragon._


*

Sssakkariah: *



Spoiler



There was something wrong with the man's hands. It appeared like the man's hands were not those of an old man. The symbol reminds you of a local tavern. _The Jacynth Dragon._ But it is clear on the other side of the city. It will take you a while to get there.


*


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

Sasskasa hisses softly as he is affronted by the disgustingly old and decreipt human.  _'How dare the senile old softie impose its lesser self upon him!?'_, the lizardman thinks, suppressing his first instinct, which was to bury a retreiver into the old fool's forehead...  Sasskasa looks up and impossibly - the man is gone.

The lizardman's nictating membranes slide forward and back with twin audible clicks and a ragged hiss escapes his scaled lips.  _'What treachery is this?'_, he thinks.  _'The way the man spoke, and the dragon - the dragon - on the parchment, very odd indeed.'_  Sasskasa scans the crowd, looking for the old man, or any sign or clue related to him...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 9, 2004)

Kieran frowns as the unwanted parchment is thrust into his hand.  _Blasted rabble.  No matter where I go it's a jostle here, a push there, someone spilling ale on me, a drunk calling out for "The Dancing Girl of Deluene" for the seventh time that evening, then me tripping over passed out laborers, struggling to get the innkeeper's eye so I can get my pay for the night.  It's a wonder the whole lot of them don't kill each other for food.  Thankfully, there're people like my father to protect them from themselves._  He stops abruptly and frowns as the irony of the last statement sinks in -- his father never really had a use for Kieran, not like he did for Kieran's brothers.  Nor the common people.

About to throw the parchment away, Kieran notices the symbol on it.  _The Jacynth Dragon?  I wonder what the meaning of this is?  Well, if nothing else, maybe I'll finally get to play in a civilized tavern.  It's been far too long._  Adjusting his cloak and flashing a quick, handsome grin (it might not have been enough for the daughters of the nobles back home, but it should do well enough on a serving girl here -- well enough to get him in the door if he brings the little slip of parchment with him), Kieran heads off towards _The Jacynth Dragon_, mentally practicing a recitation of "The Last Stand at Kith-Kisane" in case he needs to audition.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Sep 10, 2004)

*Startled by the sudden appearance of the parchment in her hands, Kyna looks around for the old man who put it there*

_What is this?  Why was it given to me?  Only one way to find out..._ 

*With a shrug she head off in the direction of a building she had seen with a similar symbol.  As she makes her way her mind drifts back to the old man.  His hands seemed wrong.  He may not have been an "old" man at all...*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2004)

*With a curious tilt of "her" head, the halfling known to the world as Mother Anja examines the paper for a moment and gives a faint smile.*

"A gift to the fortunate," she says brightly and puts the paper in a pocket.  Trotting briskly along with more energy than one would think for one of her age, Mother Anja makes her way to the Jacynth Dragon without a further thought to the stranger.  Inwardly Zek smiles.  _Yes, fate has sent me this, as it sent me Mother Anja in life and death and life again.  What wonders await me?  Surely fate will provide to bring me what I desire so that Mother Anja may live again..._


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 15, 2004)

Sasskasa looks around for the old man or any sign of him, but it is as if he has melted into the crowd. There is no sign of him. Puzzling over the parchment a large man glances over at it and remarks, "That is the best drawing of the the Jacynth Dragon symbol I believe I have ever seen." Seeing Sasskasa's look of confusion, the man continues, "The Jacynth Dragon! Nice tavern. A bit steep for my tastes to be sure." Then he points the reptilian in the general direction of the place.

Kieran arrives at the Jacynth Dragon. He sees the sign above the door with the orange dragon and the words just below it "The Jacynth Dragon." As he walks up to the door he sees a placard to the right reading, "Tonight! One night only! The legendary Pheliben! By invitation only!"

Kyna arrives near the location of the building to find a human standing in front of the same building. He appears to be reading something. As she had guessed there is a sign hanging over the door with a depiction of an orange dragon. From this distance she can just make out the words, "The Jacynth Dragon," In stylized letters beneath the dragon symbol.

Mother Anja (Zek) arrives near the Jacynth Dragon and spots a human who appears to be reading a placard next to the door. From this distance she cannot quite make out the words on the sign.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 15, 2004)

Sasskasa sneers and hisses at the man, showing nearly all of his top row of sharp teeth.  "I knowssss that, fool!", he says and then, with a fluid, sinuous movement, stalks off towards the tavern.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 16, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Mother Anja (Zek) arrives near the Jacynth Dragon and spots a human who appears to be reading a placard next to the door. From this distance she cannot quite make out the words on the sign.



  *Knowing that he never would be able to read the strange markings that other races used to communicate, Zek sighed inwardly.  Striding boldly as Mother Anja, she walks right in the door, looking for a good seat and good food.*


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Sep 16, 2004)

[ooc: sorry double clicked]


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Sep 16, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Kyna arrives near the location of the building to find a human standing in front of the same building. He appears to be reading something. As she had guessed there is a sign hanging over the door with a depiction of an orange dragon. From this distance she can just make out the words, "The Jacynth Dragon," In stylized letters beneath the dragon symbol.




"This looks like the place." 

*Looking around Kyna does not see the "old man" who depostied the paper in her hand. Letting out a long sigh she slips into the buliding looking for a quite, secluded table in a corner.*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 17, 2004)

Kieran strides up to the door, his smile at its most disarming, his gait and posture at their most dignified.  He pauses before he enters, ready to present the slip of paper at any moment, if need be, but more ready to reassert his noble and charming demeanor.  _I'm fine, how are you?  Delighted to be here.  Why, yes, I'm a big fan of Pheliben.  You look lovely tonight!  Perhaps a dance?  Wine?  I couldn't.  Well, fine, to your husband -- may he never find out about us!_  He grins.  _Well, it seems I remember some of the things I learned when I was younger.  Must remember that toast about the husband..._  He enters, the slip of paper in his hand.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 18, 2004)

Once he arrives, the seething lizardman stalks into the tavern, looking for the fleshy fool that gave him the scrap of parchment.  He scans the crowd, a low hiss flowing from his bared teeth...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 22, 2004)

First Mother Anja, then Kyna, next Kieran, and finally Sasskasa enter '_The Jacynth Dragon_'. The first thing each of them sees is a seven foot tall ogre just inside the door. He stops them, but when he sees the parchment with the orange dragon he waves them in. Kieran recognizes him as Gakk the bouncer. Within are a tiefling bartender and a night elf waitress. Other then the four of you there appear to be no other customers. The stage that extends down the middle of the room has a placard next to it that reads the same as that outside (or looks similar for those who can't read). The waitress seats each of you at a separate table and takes your drink order. When she delivers your drink of choice she does not take any money. She merely says, "Everything is already paid for."


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 22, 2004)

Karl devoured by curiosity opens the parchement and try to read it's content. Karl is wondering why the men had to disguise himself to give him that perchement. 

He hopes the content of the parchement will contain something usefull, you never have enough perchement or books to put in a well rounded library.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 22, 2004)

"Grand." Kieran flashes a smile.  "Say, you don't know what's going on here today, do you?"  If she can't answer, he'll ask the others.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Sep 22, 2004)

*Kyna accepts her drink politely, nodding her thanks to the waitress.  When the waitress mentions that all is paid for she smiles and thanks her again.  Kyna looks around noting that three other people are seated at tables as she is.  She sips her drink quietly taking in the actions of the others.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

*Mother Anja orders a mug of ale and takes a look at the sparse crowd.  She appears as a middle-aged halfling woman with tanned brown skin and curly brown hair.  A smile seems permanently afixed to her face, such is her friendly nature.  She wears a simple shirt, shirt, and vest, along with leather shoes, with her hair bound up with a bone comb.*


----------



## Ashy (Sep 22, 2004)

The lizardman sits and waves away the barmaid.  He scans the room with slitted eyes, watching for the foppish fool that tricked him into this decrepit little dive...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Karl Komber's Shop*
Karl ponders the parchment and remembers that the symbol is the same as that that hangs above _The Jacynth Dragon_ tavern. Otuh the owl sits on a perch nearby asleep.

*The Jacynth Dragon*
As Kieran asks the waitress about what is going on, she merely shrugs and goes on about her business.

As all watch nothing much happens. You see the other three individuals. The bartender and waitress are carrying on a conversation. It is mostly about scheduling for the next few days. The bouncer remains at the door and has turned away a few folks, in that special way that bouncers do, who got too curious and tried to enter the tavern uninvited.

After a while there is a gong sound from somewhere, the waitress leaves through a door and returns with a tray. On the tray are four plates of food. One is placed before each of you. On each is a sampling of prepared fish of different varieties.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 28, 2004)

Despite his growling stomach, Sasskasa tries to act ambilivant towards the proffered food.  He flares his nostrils disapprovingly, thinking to himself, _'this tripe is likely poisoned...I shall await to see which one of the weaker races falls victim to the ruse.  At least it will be a good show...'_

The lizardman narrows his eyes to small slits as he looks around the room at the others who have been served food as was he.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 28, 2004)

Karl wakes Otuh. He slowly glides on his shoulder and fall back asleep. Karl all excited heads towards the Jacynth Dragon, taking great care of rolling the parchement carefuly.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2004)

*Time passes slowly with nothing to do but observe the others in the tavern.  When the food is brought, Kyna picks at it delicately.  For all her love of the water she still cannot get use to the slimy taste of fish, at least the fish upon this platter is tolerable. *


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 29, 2004)

Kieran sighs.  _Blast it all.  They're a friendly lot._  He turns to the others.  "Do any of you have any idea why we're here?  I've got to admit, I'm at a complete and total loss as to what's going on."  As he waits for a response, the bard pokes at the fish hesitantly, shrugs, and tries it.  _And I'm bored to tears, else I wouldn't be caught dead chatting with the lot of you.  At least, not like this._


----------



## Ashy (Sep 29, 2004)

The lizardman looks to the human, a low hiss escaping his clenched teeth.  "I am here to find that sssself-important bag of worthlesssss flessssh and punisssh him -- humon."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2004)

"T'cha!  'Twas the hand of fate that brought us here, we should enjoy ourselves and be merry, for who knows what the morrow will bring.  What was past is past," the halfling woman says cheerfully.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2004)

"My isn't he a burst of sunshine?!"  Kyna mutters to herself in responce to the lizardman's comment.

" I am also in the dark as to why we were summoned here, but I agree with the mother." Kyna answers the question rasied by the man.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 29, 2004)

Kieran ignores the lizardman, feeling it best not to provoke him, and turns to the others.  "Hand of fate?  I wish I could agree with you, but the 'hand of fate' is good for minstrel's stories and myths -- I've yet to find anything that's happened because of fate.  Someone brought us here, and it's getting more unnerving to me...although I do appreciate the free meal."  He grimaces.  _If it is free..._


----------



## Ashy (Sep 29, 2004)

Sasskasa stands up slowly from his seat, his eyes narrowed and locked on Kieran.  He moves towards the human with a fluid ease, his body undulating as he moves like a strange, upright snake.  As he walks, he speaks to the others, though his eyes never move from their focus, Kieran.  "Only foolsss make merry and s-s-sssspeak of thingsss s-s-ssuch as s-s-s-sunssshine and fate..."  There is little doubt of how the lizardman is speaking to, or of, but he does not look at the halfling nor the night elf.  He stops in front of Kieran, bends supply at the waist so that his head is now level with Kieran's and so that his eyes lock with the humans'.  "I find it -very- hard to believe that I, a lizardman, actually s-s-s-ssharess a thought in agreement with a humon, but it s-s-s-ssseemss that I do in this casssse."

Sasskasa straightens his back but his eyes never leave Kieran's.  "We lizardmen do not name thossse beassstsss we raisssse for food; yet I am told that you humonsss are given namesss at any rate.  If you have one, humon, what issss it?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 30, 2004)

"Call me Kieran."  The bard returns the lizardman's gaze as steadily as he can manage and waits for a reaction or introduction before volunteering a further response.  _Funny how little things manage to prove how useless my education was.  Father's tutors never prepared me for this._


----------



## Ashy (Sep 30, 2004)

"Sasskasa.", the lizardman says flatly and singularly.  Finally, after an awkward pause filled with the intense, unblinking stare of the lizardman, Sasskasa adds, "perhaps I shall not eat you so soon after all, humon..."

He then looks to the halfling and the night elf.  He does not speak, but it is almost understood in his manner that they should now follow suit and introduce themselves.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 30, 2004)

"Sasskasa."  Kieran repeats the name and nods.  As the lizardman turns to the others, the bard returns his attention to his fish, stopping long enough to nod and smile at the night elf and halfling should they offer polite greetings.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 30, 2004)

"My name is Anja, and most call me Mother Anja," the older halfing woman says cheerfully.  "I'm glad to meet you other fine people."


----------



## Ashy (Sep 30, 2004)

Sasskasa snorts - a thin, raspy, hollow sound - and grumbles through nearly clenched teeth, "...fine...people...pafh!"


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Sep 30, 2004)

" My name is Kyna Moonfire" She keeps her reply short and polite.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 30, 2004)

Karl the small gnome enters the Inn with Otuh still sleeping on his shoulder. He look around, and introduce himself "Hi all, my name is Karl, I just got this parchement from a stranger Karl takes the parchemen and raise his arm as high as he can to make sure everybody can see it.  If you look inside their is the insigna of the Inn. I decided to investigate the place. Karl carefully replaces the perchement in his belt and smiles to everyone.  Any one here knows the meaning of it.... Oh before I forget if anyone is interested I teach history class and could do some translation for a very modest fee.

Karl pauses and waits for the other reactions, hoping someone can help him clarify the situation. Karl takes great cares not to look in the lizard man eyes, he doesn't trust wanna be intelligent lizards.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 30, 2004)

Sasskasa hisses audibly, "Gnomessss...utterly worthlessss creaturesss.  They don't even tassstesss good."  The lizardman then whips out one of his daggers and begins picking his razor sharp teeth with its tip.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 30, 2004)

Karl insulted by the lizard remark answers loudly but politely " Glad to hear that I won't end in your plate" He pauses and looks at the Lizard picking his teeth with his dagger in public. Shocked by the lizard lack of manner he adds."Well, you probably don't use a plate. If you want I could teach you how to behave properly in public, my good man he then add whispering to himself, taking great care for the lizard not to hear him.I doubt your intellect is high enough to understand those "complex" concepts 

He turns towards the old halfling women keeping an eye on the lizard "May I join you madam"


----------



## Ashy (Sep 30, 2004)

Sasskasa's eyes go wide at the gnome's words and a burbling hiss-growl erupts from his tooth-filled maw.  In an instant, the lizardman is in front of the gnome, and again Sasskasa is bent at the middle so that his long body lies nearly flat from the waist up; his head level with the gnome's.  As their eyes lock, the lizardman's long slender fingers grasp his dagger with such force that his knuckles turn pure white.  Something stays Sasskasa's hand and while he does not plunge the dagger into the gnome's right eye, his hand is poised to do so.

The lizardman's fetid breath wafts over the gnome, and his gleaming, sharp teeth part.  Four words issue forth from Sasskasa's mouth, each dripping with such venom and hatred that a passerby outside the Inn would likely get the shivers.

"Never. Call. Me. *'Man'*."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 30, 2004)

"Glad to meet you.  Mother Anja.  Kyna."  The bard takes a mouthful of fish off his plate.  After swallowing, he turns to Karl.  "Karl.  May I make a suggestion?  Don't provoke people you don't know by offering them ettiquette lessons."  Kieran returns to his meal, chewing quietly.  When he's finished, he takes out his lute and tunes it absentmindedly, occasionally picking strains from some Deluene folk songs to test his progress.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 30, 2004)

As soon as the bard begins to play, the lizardman jerks his head in that direction.  There is a new look on his features - one of complete surprise - and he forgets completely about the gnome, moving over to the lute.  He stares at it intently.  "What isssss it, humon?"

The interest and the ignorance is completely sincere; it is as if Sasskasa has never before seen such a thing...


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 1, 2004)

The gnome nervously smiles at the lizards, his eyes wide open. Karl while a bit shaken by the lizards display of aggressivity, tries to hide the main cause of his discomfort: the lizard's bad breath. Karl doesn't want to upset him even more so he pretends he didn't smell anything. 

Happy to end this "friendly" discussion with a song, Karl heads towards the halfling. He gets a tissue from his pocket and wipes the sweat on his forehead.  
He looks at the halfling with his best smile and says "May I?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 1, 2004)

"A lute.  The songs are folk ballads.  My people sing them about our heroes."


----------



## Ashy (Oct 1, 2004)

Ignoring all others in the room, Sasskasa watches the bard's quick fingers run up and down the neck of the lute and strum the strings.  Without even knowing it, the lizardman begins to sway and bob subconsciously, as if entranced by the music...


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 1, 2004)

*Kyna watches the interaction between the lizardman and gnome with great interest. The preconceived notions of other races have always fascinated her, especially those against her people.  As Kieran tunes his lute and prepares to play Kyna turns her attention inward, keeping a casual eye on the others.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 1, 2004)

When Karl entered the tavern he noticed quite a crowd outside. But when he showed the bouncer the parchment, he was allowed entrance. Several others try to enter as well, but are turned away by the rather forceful nature of the bouncer. Once he finds a seat, the waitress takes his order, gives him his drink, and after a while serves him his plate of food like the others.

After a while longer a human boy comes out of a back room and whispers something into the ear of the bartender. As the boy returns to the back room, the bartender moves out from behind the bar and clear his throught.

"I have just been informed that your host in waiting for one more arrival. Once that happens the evening festivities should get started."

He then returns to his station behind the bar.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 2, 2004)

Kieran ignores or doesn't hear the announcement.  He continues playing his lute, starting in on "The Sword of Kucullagh" (the Deluene version, of course).


----------



## Ashy (Oct 3, 2004)

The lizardman is still entranced with the bard's quick, deft fingers...


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2004)

* Barely listening to the bartender's accounment, Kyna continues to pick at the fish on her plate.*


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 3, 2004)

Karl becomes all excited when he hears the word festivities.

He turns toward the bartender and says.  Sir, will there be more muscisian, dancers, more food and plenty of alchool for all of us. If you are planning a party you can count me in 

Karl looks at his plate and thinks "hope the rest of the party is more festive than this plate because I won't stay long around here"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 6, 2004)

A human enters from a back room. From the his look you would guess a saltblood. As he turns to talk briefly with the bartender part of a tatoo can be seen at the top edge of his collar. After speaking with the bartender he addresses the group.

"Good day, folk. Master Pheliben will start once our last guest has arrived. But to keep your interest he has allowed me to reveal your compensation for your precious time tonight."

He pulls out an small orange gem from a pouch at his side.

"This is a small jacynth. Each of you will be given one as you leave tonight, provided you stay until Master Pheliben has completed his newest master work."

He places the gem back into the pouch, nods to each individual, and then leaves the room by the same door he entered it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2004)

*Mother Anja's eyes flash with momentary awe and greed at the sight of the jacynth, and inwardly she begins to calculate the worth of such a gem.*

"Such a prize for so little a thing as listening to music..." she murmurs.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 6, 2004)

Karl looks at the gem, but don't really get excited about it. He thinks to himself that such a gem could allow him to buy books and magical artifacts. 

Karl, a bit frustrated by the men little secrets, is starting to get impatient. But being a gentlemen he try to hide it from the others. he tells himself "Hope this master Pheliben has something interesting to propose. Something that will bring me fame and glory, he can keep his jacynth or whatever ..." But his gnome heritage quickly returns "... Well ... Ok ... the jacynth would be a nice bonus".


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 6, 2004)

"My what a pretty little thing"  She says softly.

_Why give something of such vaule for a semi-peaceful night?  Or is there more to it, like incentive for something else? _ Kyna ponders quietly


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 6, 2004)

Kieran stops playing and frowns.  _A jacynth to let him finish his master work?  A fair trade, but what does he want from us?  Despite what you believe, father, I do remember some of MacAviehl's lessons -- and I don't think he'd pay us just to sit here if we would do it willingly and for free if we knew everything.  A clever move on Pheliben's part, as I'm in no position to refuse._


----------



## Ashy (Oct 6, 2004)

Sasskasa looks up from the bard to the newcommer and his eyes narrow dangerously.  He listens as the man comes, dangles a useless rock in front of the group's eyes and then retreats from whence he came.  The lizardman, furious, follows and begins banging on the door, bellowing.  "Come back here, you worthlessss ssss-s-s-crap of man-flessssh!  Ansssswerssss I wantssss!  ANSSSSWERSSSS!"


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 7, 2004)

Momentarily startled, Sssakkariah automatically takes the parchment as it is shoved into her hand. By the time she recovers her wits to get a second look at the old man, he has disappeared. Exasperated, she starts to crumple the flyer, which was probably some sort of silly human advertisement, when something odd strikes her... a quick, sly glance around confirms her suspicions. No one else had been handed one of these. A cold trickle of unease begins to make itself felt in the pit of her stomach, particularly when she recalls the man's hands had been as smooth and unspotted by age. _Trickery!_ her mind hisses. _Though not especially skilled trickery,_ she amends, after a brief moment's thought.

Smoothing the parchment, she frowns slightly at the stylized dragon symbol. _I've seen this somewhere before... oh yes, at that tavern... all the way on the_ other _side of the city._ Muttering an aborted curse, she wavers for a moment then starts heading towards _The Jacynth Dragon_. _Might as well go have a look... perhaps it will lead me off this damp rock._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 7, 2004)

*Mother Anja raises an eyebrow at the lizardman's outburst, and thumps her mug on the table loudly.*

"Sit down youngling!" she commands in the sharp, half-exasperated tone known universally to mothers.  "Banging on a wooden door won't get you answers, and no harm has come to you from asking to sit here and listen to music.  Calm down, have some supper, and leave the outbursts to the entertainers."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 7, 2004)

_Blast.  I already have a mother._  Kieran shakes his head and resumes playing his lute, picking out the opening strains of "Binbullbem" slowly.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2004)

_He sure has a terrible temper.  I do hope he does not turn her.  Apparently we must tread carefully around him._ Kyna thinks as she rolls her eyes and lets loose a long sigh.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 7, 2004)

Karl winks at the "barbarian" behavior. Sometimes he wishes he was bit more like him. But his rigid education don't allow for such display of emotions. In any case, He doubts that this approach will help in shedding some light on the situation.

On that Karl takes another bite of fish. All the noise wakes Othu. It then land on the table near Karl's plate and starts eating out of it.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 11, 2004)

Sasskasa turns at the loud thumping and the voice of the halfling known as Anja.  His eyes narrow muderously and heads for the old one with the smell of soon-to-be-spilled blood in his nostrils.  It is only then that the lizardman notes the dulcet tones of the lute again; before he even knows it, Sasskasa is staring at the bard, having nearly forgotten about the halfling woman...

His tail lashes to and fro with the tempo of the music and his head sways slightly as the bard plays.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2004)

*Anja resists the urge to give a motherly pat on the head to the lizardman, and turns to enjoy the music.*

_The poor boy could probably use a few friendly pats, I don't think he's had many._

*Making up her mind in an instant, Anja wanders over to the lizardman and stands by his knee.*

"I didn't mean to prick your pride, just to get you not to bruise your fists.  No harm intended.  Forgive?" Anja asks, her arms open wide for a hug.  _Anja always sealed forgiveness with a hug, I remember that from the first day I met her..._ Zek whispers to himself mentally.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 20, 2004)

Kieran hits a wrong note as she spreads her arms out for a hug.  _She's daft.  Absolutely daft.  He'll eat her alive.  I'll be able to tell stories to women I meet about old Mother Anja, who was eaten by a lizardman._  Recovering, he continues playing, hoping he can stem Sasskasa's anger.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 20, 2004)

At the moment when Anja spreads her arms and speaks the word "forgive", the bard hits the discordant note, snapping Sasskasa from his dream-like lull.  His eyes flare wide and he hisses, backing up from the halfling woman as if she was covered with barbs and dripping poison.  "DO NOT DEFILE MY SSSCALES WITH YOUR CORRUPTING TOUCH, FOOLISSSH HALF-CREATURE!"  The lizardman bears his teeth and you can see the scales around his neck and base of his skull stand like the hackles on a dog.  "The only way I would touch your putrid flessssh isss if I ate you.  I do not forgive, nor do I forget - those thingssss are for only the weak and foolissssh!"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 21, 2004)

Kieran sighs as Sasskasa explodes at Mother Anja.  _That might be good advice for all of us.  Of course, that does lead me to wonder what he would eat, should human not be available, as it really isn't right now.  Or at least, I'm not intending it to be._


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

OOC: I'm assuming that is a thought...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 21, 2004)

*OOC*: _Yep.  Anytime I italicize in yellow, Kieran's thinking._


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 21, 2004)

After a lot of walking, Sssakkariah finally arrives in front of the Jacynth Dragon. She reads the little placard to the right of the door and looks back down at the wrinkled flyer still clutched in her hand. _Is this the 'invitation'? I wonder why I was chosen then... I've never even heard of this Pheliben. Ah well, no sense standing here like an idiot._ Checking to make sure her attire was neat and her hair in place, she squares her shoulder and lays a hand on the door latch, only to catch the sound of a lot of angry hissing coming from the other side of the door. Something about the defilement of scales and foolish half-creatures and putrid flesh. And ate. She thought she definitely heard the word 'ate' in there somewhere. She pauses again, somewhat taken aback.

_That sounded... lizardman-like? Oh, bloody hell!_ The expression was one of those peculiar human ones, and rather irregular when translated into yuan-ti, but she thought it summed up her view of the current situation quite well. _I hope I'm not walking into a barfight._ The place looked a little upscale for such things and she hadn't heard any sound of furniture breaking but perhaps they just hadn't gotten to that bit yet. Mentally readying herself for trouble, she pushes the door open.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 21, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> At the moment when Anja spreads her arms and speaks the word "forgive", the bard hits the discordant note, snapping Sasskasa from his dream-like lull.  His eyes flare wide and he hisses, backing up from the halfling woman as if she was covered with barbs and dripping poison.  "DO NOT DEFILE MY SSSCALES WITH YOUR CORRUPTING TOUCH, FOOLISSSH HALF-CREATURE!"  The lizardman bears his teeth and you can see the scales around his neck and base of his skull stand like the hackles on a dog.  "The only way I would touch your putrid flessssh isss if I ate you.  I do not forgive, nor do I forget - those thingssss are for only the weak and foolissssh!"



  "Oh hush now, you big lug!  I'm not going to hurt you, and a little bit of forgiveness or a hug will not diminish you, I'm certain of it!  Besides, why does a big, strong, toothsome lizardman like you have to threaten a little old halfling lady?  You're not scared of me, are you?  I assure you, unlike you, I don't bite," Anja says with patient, motherly logic, a smile on her face.  _I remember Anja saying this before... but I really hope he doesn't bite my head off..._ Zek thinks worridly.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 21, 2004)

Karl can't beleive it. He stands on  "Who do you think you are. You have big muscle but that's about it, you make a lot of noise but achieve nothing, you actually worsen the situation. Now this friendly lady offer you to make peace and you insult her. Now if you don't shut up!!! Karl pauses for a moment looking at the lizard with extremely determined eyes and add in a very menacing tone I will make sure you will... The Lizard man went too far and Karl just blown. 

Karl hopes the other will join him in calming down the crazy lizard. If the animal tries to attack him he will cast Charm person hoping that his weak mind will easily succomb to the power of the spell and let us have a normal and friendly conversation.

OoC I know that mechanically there are no rules to affect other PC but Karl has 18 Cha and +6 in diplomacy.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 21, 2004)

Double post


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 21, 2004)

*Kyna stays seated and quite least the lizardman or the gnome turn on her.  She watches the others with a slightly amused looks.  _That woman is a bit out her mind to to toy with that walking fountain of venom.  The little guy isn't much better._ She can't help but let a smile slip past her lips at the over reaction of the lizardman and gnome.*

*Kyna hears the door open over all the ruckus and  takes note the new arrival looking a bit on the defensive.  She must have heard the noise before she even entered the building.  With this thought she stands letting out a sigh and clears her throat to speak*

Will you all just stop!  It seems the last memeber has arrived .


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 21, 2004)

Kieran stops playing and stows his lute.  _Anja's who she is, and that's fine, but Karl -- he must have a colossal inferiority complex.  Reminds me of Lord Whitemane.  Silly old man.  Anyhow, the sooner things get going the better, particularly if it means that Sasskasa doesn't eat Karl.  Which seems likely._  The bard pushes his chair out and turns to look at the newcomer.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

First, Sasskasa looks as if he is about to attack mother Anja, but before he can act, Karl stands up and begins to shout at him.  Then, the lizardman looks as if he is about to divert his attack to the gnome, but *then* the night elf yells at him...  A murderous look comes over Sasskasa, yet he appears confused as to who to kill first, THEN someone else comes in the room...

Finally, an exasperated lizardman simply sighs and hugs Mother Anja, moves over to a table by himself and puts his head in his hands.  For the first moment since he has entered the room, the lizardman falls silent.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 21, 2004)

"There, that wasn't so bad now, was it?  I promise I shant embarrass you again," Anja says with a soft smile, and turns to the newcomer.  "Welcome!  I'm Mother Anja."

*The older halfling woman seems fairly confident for someone who nearly got her head bitten off by a lizardman, and smiles in a welcoming manner.*


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Sasskasa is, simply put, dispondant....


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 21, 2004)

When Sssakkariah enters the tavern she has difficulty getting through the crowd outside that has gathered to see what is up. Some appear to be annoyed that a private party will dampen their evening's activities. When she showed the bouncer the parchment, she was allowed entrance. As she entered the bartender made a sign at the bouncer and he closed and locked the door. Once Sssakkariah has found a seat, the waitress takes her drink order, serves her drink, and finally serves a plate of food like the others. After a short wait the human from earlier comes out onto the stage.

"Ladies and gentlefolk! I give you the bard of Matria! Pheliben!"

He moves off stage as the old man that handed you the parchment takes the stage dressed in the familiar cloak. The cloak hides his features. He then pulls back the hood of the cloak to reveal a middle aged man.

"Welcome my friends! You are to be the first to hear my latest ballad. I have chosen each of you personally. Please listen and all will be revealed to you."

The man then pulls out a mandolin and begins to play a melodic tune. Then he begins his ballad. First it speaks of the port city of Seagarden and the Dreaming Isles. Then there is a verse about a boat trip to the Teeth of Tolri a very dangerous group of islands to the north of Matria. Then it speaks of the captain of the ship. Apparently a saltblood human with excellent navigation skills. The subsequent verses speak of the passengers of the boat. First there is a night elf from the Morningstar Mountains who is a skilled healer. Second there is a trueblood human, the youngest son of a Baron and a budding performer in his own right. Next there is a lizardman from the Caracasa jungle who is a warrior of some skill. Next there is a halfling woman still learning at this late time in her life and her secret. Next there is a gnome just starting as a merchant here in Seagarden and his animal friend. Finally there is a thinblood yuan-ti with mystic arts. Then there is a verse about the dangerous trip and fire from the sky. The next and final verse speaks of terrible beasts on one of the teeth. But then the ballad ends without a formal conclusion.

As the man, apparently Pheliben, ends the ballad abruptly he smiles at you.

"That is all that I have written so far my friends. Should you be interested in more meet here the day after tomorrow at daybreak. You are meant for greatness I am sure. It is your choice however. You may continue to drink and eat for as long as you wish. I hope you return day after tomorrow."

He then tosses out a jacynth to each of you and then leaves the stage. As each of you decides to leave, the bouncer lets you out the door. Food and drink is provided for all that wish it.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 22, 2004)

Kieran raises an eyebrow.  "The day after tomorrow?  I'm curious enough to say 'yes,' but there's nothing more you can tell us?  Are you just looking for an audience?  I mean, surely, you're talented enough not to need to pay your audiences."  The bard has noted the characters in the unfinished ballad, but chooses not to say anything about it.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 22, 2004)

*Before the performance:*
Sssakkariah enters into a scene of chaos, and merely blinks in bemusement as she watches the gnome and halfling badger the enraged lizardman. When Kyna stands and makes her announcement, she can't help but startle a little. _I was expected...?_ It doesn't help her sense of unease when the bouncer locks the door behind her.

Shooting a nervous smile at the bard and the elven woman-- _remember not to show too much teeth!_-- Sssakkariah randomly picks an empty table and sits down, only to get up again when Mother Anja introduces herself. Eyeing her a little warily and hoping she didn't demand a hug, Sssakkariah curtseys politely and merely responds with "I am Sssakkariah", trying hard not to hiss too much and only marginally succeeding. She didn't understand why the other races insisted on truncating all the lovely sibilance out of words, but they were a dead giveaway of her heritage and she didn't feel like announcing to the world that she was one of the yuan-ti just yet.

*After the performance:*
Sssakkariah represses an urge to put her face in her hands and groan. _I guess I don't have to worry about maintaining appearances anymore. Of course, that does beg the question how this Pheliben can know all this stuff about us... not even the azirs can scrye like that into the future-- if that indeed is the future._ Despite her irritation, Sssakkariah finds herself honestly intrigued by the ballad. The journey sounded dangerous, but the human had said they-- she!-- could be great. She was not so foolish as to believe his words outright, especially since she knew nothing of his motivations, but couldn't quash the small spark of hope that ignited in her heart. _Perhaps then my people will acknow--_ Stiffening slightly, she crushes that line of thought ruthlessly. They were not her people anymore.

Turning to the rest of the group she declares solemnly, "I am interesssted though I have not yet agreed to get on a boat. I will sssee you all the day after tomorrow?" A little lilt at the end of her statement turns it into a gentle question.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 22, 2004)

"Surely.  I'll be here, at least.  I'm Kieran, by the way."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2004)

"It sounds terribly exciting and interesting, but, are you going with us?  Surely you want to write the end of the song.  And why choose us for your verses?" Anja asks curiously.  _How did he know I have a secret?  He's far more than he appears..._ Zek thinks worridly.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2004)

*As the Lizardman hugs the Halfling woman it takes all her self-control to not let out a burst of laughter.  She turns away from the scene to keep her composure; she notices a new arrival and smiles hesitantly to her.  Kyna also catches the bouncer locking the door.  _Strange…wonder what that precaution is for?_ Turning back to the stage there is now a human upon it taking out his instrument.  He is a skilled bard and sings of many interesting events.  What catches her ear is the verses about each of the persons present.  She is curious enough to toss her hand in on the adventure.  The jacynth in her possession helps with the decision.  

“Well, I am in.  So I will see you all again the day after tomorrow.” Turning to the new arrival she introduces herself.  “ I am Kyna Moonfire.”


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 25, 2004)

Food and drink is provided for all that wish it. As the evening comes to a close, the bartender smiles as he announces.

"Should any of you fine folk not have accomodations for the night, 
we do have a few rooms here at the Jacynth Dragon. Pheliben has booked the rooms for the next two nights for anyone that wishes to stay. And should anyone wish to purchase anything tomorrow, there is a money changer nearby that could give you gold for those fine gems you have just acquired."

OOC: Check out the OOC thread for important game info.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 25, 2004)

Sasskasa looks up as the song begins, and again you see the effect that music has on the lizardman.  Once the song is done, the lizardman looks at the gem in his hands, and then to the group gathered near him.  "What isss thissss inss-s-sanity about?" he queries, an utterly confused look upon his reptilian features.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 25, 2004)

Karl will accept the room and sleep at the Jacynth. Tomorrow he will try to sell the gem and see what he can buy with it.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2004)

*Kyna will return to her cave by the shore.  She will check her gear to make sure all is right and ready.  She will also check her provision.  As for the jacynth, Kyna will spend a night’s sleep on what to do with the gem.*

*The next morning she heads back into town, to see what she can get for the gem.  If the price is right she will most likely take the gold for it.  If she can not get what she wants for it, Kyna will hang on to the gem for it may come in handy along the journey.*


*When the appointed time comes she will return to the Jacynth Inn with gear in tow ready for travel.*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 25, 2004)

Kieran accepts the room.  _It's the best accomodations I've had yet.  It'll be nice to sleep at a proper inn for a change.  Haven't slept in a real bed since I was back at father's estate._  The bard does not bother to change the jacynth, holding onto it for luck.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 27, 2004)

Sssakkariah will politely introduce herself to anyone she has not done so yet, giving them a graceful but formal curtsey.




			
				Ashy said:
			
		

> Sasskasa looks up as the song begins, and again you see the effect that music has on the lizardman.  Once the song is done, the lizardman looks at the gem in his hands, and then to the group gathered near him. "What isss thissss inss-s-sanity about?" he queries, an utterly confused look upon his reptilian features.



Sssakkariah looks at him and shrugs. "Pheliben sssang an unfinished sssong that sssounded like it had all of usss in it. It told of a journey to sssomeplassse called the Teeth of Tolri. If you want to find out more, then be here the dawn after tomorrow," she summarizes succinctly. "If you don't, then don't be. None of usss know more than that."

In the meantime, she sneaks a curious glance at Mother Anja. _I wonder what her secret is?_ she wonders idly. It didn't matter much; everyone had things to hide and as long as secret wasn't that she was another yuan-ti too or had some nasty, psychotic habit like making live sacrifices to dark gods, Sssakkariah was content to leave it be.

*Later....*
Sssakkariah will also accept the accomodations at the Jacynth Dragon. She will return to her old lodgings to retrieve her stuff and settle her account (if any). Then, at her new room, she will order a hot bath and luxuriate in the feeling being _warm_ for as long as she can. The next day, she will stop at the market to pick up sundries for the journey though she keeps the gem. And then she will go back to inn and order another hot bath and meditate in the soothing waters.

Daybreak will find her neatly dressed with all her gear by her side on the first floor of the Jacynth Dragon. Instead of her scimitar though, she will have her spiked chain at hand instead, for she finally feels confident enough to use it in a real battle.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

*Anja will take lodging at the Jacynth Dragon, choosing to keep her gem close by.  Sometimes gems were more useful than gold.  She nods pleasently at the others, and says little for the rest of the evening.*

_It seems our questions will not be answered today, so I shall just have to wait..._


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

Sasskasa listens to the words of the newcomer, but does not return the comment.  He feels terribly strange, as if some sort of internal change of great portent is coming over him...  He retires to a room in the inn and remains there alone all night, eating sparingly and musing over the events of the day.  In the morning, he joins the others in the common room, but remains on the edge of the group, unspeaking...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 29, 2004)

Sasskasa, Anja, Kieran - Anything you want to do the following day.

Sssakkariah - Let me know what you are buying.

Kyna, Karl - Looking at the small gem you both estimate your gem at about 200 gp value. Where do you wish to go to sell it?


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 29, 2004)

OOC 200 gp, Karl will wait a bit before selling it.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 29, 2004)

*After visiting a few places Kyna decides to hang on to the gem.*

_Never know when something this pretty will come in handy, or be worth more to someone then gold._


----------



## Ashy (Oct 29, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Sasskasa, Anja, Kieran - Anything you want to do the following day.
> 
> Sssakkariah - Let me know what you are buying.
> 
> Kyna, Karl - Looking at the small gem you both estimate your gem at about 200 gp value. Where do you wish to go to sell it?




OOC: Nope - ready to rock!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 29, 2004)

*Anja has all she needs, and is ready to leave*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 29, 2004)

Kieran wakes the next morning, ready to go.  _Well, *that* was a rather interesting dream, but I haven't the slightest idea why I'd be herding Deluene sheep dogs in the mountains._


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 29, 2004)

Sssakkariah browses the markets and finally decides to purchase 10 sheets of parchment, an inkpen, a vial of ink, and a scroll case (costs 11 gp, 1 sp, weighs 0.5 lbs total). She eyes the bows but decides to pass.

In the morning, whens she wakes, she meditates (takes 20) to become psionically focused (you can assume she does this every morning, takes about 2 minutes). Otherwise, she is ready to go.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 9, 2004)

When the morning of departure arrives all is calm at the Jacynth Dragon. Save for the seven of you (you six plus the saltblood from night before last) there is little activity in the tavern. The bartender is doing a few things about the tavern. Once everyone is ready, the saltblood speaks.

"Well! I suppose we should head to my ship. Is everyone prepared?" He then begins leading you through the city toward the docks. As he you travel he talks a bit. "I am Yoseph. I have been with Pheliben now for five years. This is the first time he has sent me with a group. The Teeth of Tolri is not where I would have chosen to go, but Master Pheliben knows best."

Once at the docks you make your way to where Yoseph's small ship is docked. It appears to be a small keelboat about 30 feet long and 10 feet wide. It has a single mast with a square sail. Yoseph seems quite proud of the vessel. 

"Welcome to my ship! She is the Craxus. If anyone has second thoughts this is the time to backout."

He then steps into the ship and holds out his hand to help you on.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

*Anja takes Yoseph's hand with a smile and steps on board with a bounce in her step.  The others might find it a bit confining, but to little Anja it was fairly spacious.*

"A lovely ship she is," Anja murmurs apreciatively.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 9, 2004)

Karl still sleepy enters the boat with Othu sleeping on his shoulder.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 9, 2004)

*Accepting Yoseph's hand Kyna steps aboard and settles down without a word to the others.  She stares out at the open water with anticipation.  Smiling to herself she lets out an audible sigh of content.*


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 9, 2004)

*Sssakkariah looks warily at the saltblood and the ship before finally accepting his helping hand up with a little shrug. It wasn't as if she hadn't already made up her mind about going to the Teeth by the night before... it was just that she hadn't realized it until now.*

*While the others are boarding, she asks Yoseph curiously,* "How isss it that you came to meet Pheliben?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 9, 2004)

Kieran boards, taking the offered hand regardless of whether he needs it or not, as it would be impolite to refuse.  He finds a place to stow his gear and then looks back on Seagarden, wondering how long it will be before he sees the city and Deluene again.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

Sasskasa leaps from the dock to the deck, forgoing any help.  He stalks about the ship with a dissapointed and foul look upon his reptilian features...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 10, 2004)

"What's wrong? You look a bit annoyed." Kieran asks Sasskasa this in a neutral tone, clearly curious and mildly concerned, but not necessarily too attached to his assumptions and still a bit wary of the lizardman's anger.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "What's wrong? You look a bit annoyed." Kieran asks Sasskasa this in a neutral tone, clearly curious and mildly concerned, but not necessarily too attached to his assumptions and still a bit wary of the lizardman's anger.




The lizardman looks down his snout at the bard and then waves a hand around him.  "We are suppossed to travel to the Teeth in _*this*_?!?!?  You'll all be food for the crabs a'fore the end of the week!"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 10, 2004)

Kieran nods and quietly says, "I know.  I had the same thought, but there's not much sense worrying about it now.  Getting off the boat now would be a huge sign of bad faith on our parts.  And, of course, there's Pheliben's song.  I haven't decided if the man's a fool or a visionary, but he didn't see us getting drowned and eaten by crabs."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

"Hurmph!" Sasskasa snorts.  "He's a fool, of course..."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2004)

*Listening to the lizardman and the bard, Kyna wonders what is in store for them, but she knows it will not be a crab's meal of their flesh.  She takes note of the calmness of Anja, the tension on the face of Sssakkariah, and the sleep in Karl's eyes.  Everyone seems to have such varied outlooks on this trip.  Anja is the only one who appears excited.*

_I am rather excited though I do have to say._  Kyna thinks to herself.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 11, 2004)

Karl not wanting to get involved with the crazy lizard again, he finds himself a confortable spot in the boat and try to fall asleep. _ There is nothing like a good little nap_ he thinks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 11, 2004)

*Anja simply shakes her head at the lizardman, and gives a smile to Kyna.*

"Aren't we all fools, every now and again Sasskasa?" Anja asks rhetorically.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 11, 2004)

Sssakkariah tilts her head at Sasskasa questioningly. "If Pheliben'sss a fool, then we're all twice the foolsss for going to the Teethsss on account of hisss little sssong. I didn't sssee him twisssting your arm to come, lizardman." She shrugs pragmatically. "The boat isss perfectly ssserviceable... what are you complaining about exactly?"


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Anja simply shakes her head at the lizardman, and gives a smile to Kyna.*




*Kyna smiles back also shaking her head.  She rises to move closer to Anja, something about the woman intriges Kyna.*

*Motioning to the empty space next to the halfling Kyna asks if she can sit.*


May I join you?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 11, 2004)

Kieran nods at Anja's comment.  "I think he's right, though.  Pheliben, despite his talents, could be a lot of hot air.  If anything interesting happens, though, it'll be worth the cost to come."  _Plus, it's not like there's anything left for me at home..._


----------



## Ashy (Nov 11, 2004)

Sasskasa snorts at Mother Anja's and Sssakkariah's comments, but instead of answering, he turns to Yoseph.  "So, how many fool's errands like this have you been on, captian?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 11, 2004)

"Of course you may sit," Anja says, waving for the night elf to rest herself.  "What brings you on this 'fool's errand'?" Anja asks with a smile on her face.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2004)

" Thank you.  As for what brings me out... not much else to do, and I have been in one spot for too long.  What about you?  Why have you choosen to go along with this?"  Kyna replies sweetly.  There is something about the halfling that radiates comfort and understanding as well as deep mystery.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 12, 2004)

After everyone has boarded, Yoseph goes about making preparations to get underway. As he goes about his preparations he hears Sasskasa's query and takes some time to answer him. "Fool's errand? This is hardly an errand of a fool. Although this is my first trip like this, I have been with Pheliben for five years now. I can assure you that he is quite wise. Now! If you will excuse me I must prepare for our departure." Then he returns to his preparations.

Finally all is ready and the small ship heads away from the dock. You travel for the rest of the morning, all afternoon, and into the evening. Although it is difficult for you to tell, Yoseph says you are making good time and should make it to the teeth by early morning.

Yoseph continues to sail on into the night. Around midnight as best as any of you can tell, something is happening up in the sky. It would appear that the very stars themselves are dropping from the sky. As you marvel at this wondrous site you notice that one of the stars appears to be heading straight for you. Yoseph seems unscathed by the current state of affairs and continues to sail the ship on into the night. Meanwhile the star is getting bigger as it draws ever closer to the sea.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 12, 2004)

Earlier...



			
				Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> " Thank you.  As for what brings me out... not much else to do, and I have been in one spot for too long.  What about you?  Why have you choosen to go along with this?"  Kyna replies sweetly.  There is something about the halfling that radiates comfort and understanding as well as deep mystery.



  "To be quite honest, this was laid in my path.  Twas the hand of fate that brought me here.  And I am hardly one to push aside such excitement!" Anja says with a smile.

~~~

Now...

"What in the name of Fate is _that?_" Anja exclaims.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 12, 2004)

In response to Yoseph's defense of Pheliben, Kieran smiles and nods.  Later, when he gets a moment, he says to Sasskasa, "Hardly the convincing defense, but I suppose we all agreed to do this, and we only have ourselves to blame if we've misplaced our trust."

Later, as the star falls, Kieran turns to Yoseph, "You are aware that there's a star heading straight towards us, right?  I would hate for us to be caught unawares by a giant ball of flame."  At Mother Anja's question, he smiles.  "A shooting star.  Some of the tribes that my ancestors belonged to believed that it was a good omen, a sign that their people were favored by the heavens.  They never, I am sure, had one barrelling down at them from on high."


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 12, 2004)

Karl looks with amazement at the star. He thinks to himself _ If this guy is not scared of it why should I _. He sits and pet Othu both enjoying the view.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2004)

*Kyna looks on with interest at the "falling star".   She is not too worried about it crashing into them, so she just smiles and enjoys the stars beauty.*

_I do miss this sight.  I have not see stars so clear or close since I left the mountains._


----------



## Ashy (Nov 12, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> In response to Yoseph's defense of Pheliben, Kieran smiles and nods.  Later, when he gets a moment, he says to Sasskasa, "Hardly the convincing defense, but I suppose we all agreed to do this, and we only have ourselves to blame if we've misplaced our trust."




Sasskasa sneers, bearing many pointed, sharp teeth.  "*You* might not be able to blame others, but I suffer from no such compunction!"  Seeing the star falling towards them, the lizardman grows anxious.  "I think that we should make ready to disembark, or find ourselves subject to a death filled with fire and water!"  The lizardman grabs the few things he carries with them and watches the sky.  It is apparent that he is ready to leap overboard in a moment's notice...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 12, 2004)

Kieran grins, shrugging.  "I hardly saw anyone twisting your arms and forcing you to come with us, Sasskasa."


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 13, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Sasskasa sneers, bearing many pointed, sharp teeth.  "*You* might not be able to blame others, but I suffer from no such compunction!"  Seeing the star falling towards them, the lizardman grows anxious.  "I think that we should make ready to disembark, or find ourselves subject to a death filled with fire and water!"  The lizardman grabs the few things he carries with them and watches the sky.  It is apparent that he is ready to leap overboard in a moment's notice...



"Asss opposssed to a death sssimply filled with water," Sssakkariah murmurs, looking at the ocean and thinking about how well she would _not_ float in it. She looks back up at the night sky with some wonder. "I have heard that falling ssstarsss are omensss, asss well, she says to Kieran, "though not necessssarily alwaysss good onesss. Sssome can portend a great disssassster or change to come." Despite herself, her forked tongue flicks out in a little gesture of anxiety. "Perhaps I'm being sssuperssstitiousss but I find the timing of thisss a little.... uncanny, don't you?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 13, 2004)

Kieran nods.  "My ancestors were rather brutal folk, and, invariably, someone's bad luck meant someone else's good fortune.  The loser wasn't usually around to bear witness to the shooting stars, so, invariably, the winner claimed it as an omen of his victory and the favor of the heavens." He pauses. "Superstition's healthy, I think, if it keeps you on your toes and your wits sharp.  As for the uncanny, well, isn't it the uncanny that makes life worth living?"


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 13, 2004)

Sssakkariah smiles cynically at Keiran's account of his ancestors. "Typical," she comments. "Hissstory isss alwaysss written by the winnersss, never the losssersss. Their ssstoriesss fade into obssscurity, their namesss and deedsss forgotten or demonized." Her voice is slightly bitter.

She turns her attention back to the sky towards the approaching meteor, dark eyes bright with starlight. "Uncanny can make life _interesssting_," she says softly. "But it doesss not necessssarily make it worth living..."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 15, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Kieran grins, shrugging.  "I hardly saw anyone twisting your arms and forcing you to come with us, Sasskasa."




The lizardman merely sneers in reply to the bard, his eyes still watching the ever-growing ball of fire in the heavens...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 15, 2004)

Yoseph doesn't even look up. "It will not hit us. It WILL hit our current destination. In fact it will point the way for us." As the star streaks ever closer you notice that it isn't actually head straight for you but rather for the vicinity. Just seconds later it strikes something in the general direction that you are now heading. You can't tell if it hits the water or an island.

Yoseph points. "That is our destination!" The falling stars continue for a few more minutes. But no more of them fall anywhere near you. Yoseph turns to you are the display ends. "You best get some sleep. I'll wake you once we are closer to our destination."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 15, 2004)

Sasskasa begins to think that Yoesph is more crazy than Philben is and the look on his face shows it.  He sits down near the railing, but does not sleep, for now, as he keeps his eyes on this strange captian as well as his new "companions".  He trusts none of them farther than he can toss them and he keeps the hilts to Asp and Boa lose in their scabbards...


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 16, 2004)

Karl quickly falls asleep dreaming of being a true hero.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 16, 2004)

*Kyna will sit and enjoy the quiet night and the company of the halfling.  If Anja should nod off then she will also.  Kyna fears no harm from the others or from the night, she is at her happiest when the sun sets.*

_Life doesn't get any better then when the stars are your friends._   She thinks with a sigh of content


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 16, 2004)

Kieran plays a lullaby of his own composition as the others go to sleep.  When they finally fall asleep (although he will not try and outwait stubborn lizardmen), the bard tucks his lute away and curls up against his pack to sleep.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

Sasskasa fights the lullaby with all of his might, but eventually, the dulcent tones and the gentle rocking and swaying of the ship rock him off into a deep, but fitful sleep...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 16, 2004)

With Sasskasa sound asleep, Kieran tucks in for the night.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 18, 2004)

Sssakkariah looks out in the direction Yoseph pointed. _I was not wrong... the meteor did have something to do with what we're doing,_ she thinks with a mixture of trepidation and elation. She watches the water for a long time, woolgathering, feeling the salt breeze in her hair and listening to the lap of the waves and Kieran's lullaby until the music dies and she is left with just the song of the sea for company.

Sighing quietly, she rests her head on her hands and continues her vigil, though she isn't sure what it's for, really. Her companions? A first glimpse of their destination? Dreams of the future? She didn't know, except that the lullaby awoke something uncomfortable in her heart, something sharp, that she didn't want to examine. Maybe if she stayed very still and didn't think about anything in particular, it would go away....

Her eyelids droop drowsily as sleep creeps up on stealthily feet and when it overtakes her, she merely slumps to the deck, unmindful of the hard wood.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

*Anja stares at the falling star with a mixture of wonder and worry, before shaking off her mood, and rolling out her bedroll to sleep.*

_What has it done?  What will it unleash?  And will I be able to face it?_ Zek muses as sleep begins to claim him.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 18, 2004)

At last everyone is asleep...

An odd scrapping sound awakens Kieran, Anja, and Sssakkariah. Meanwhile, Karl is being awakened by Otuh. It is nearly daybreak as a large amphibious humanoid creature appears to be attacking Yoseph.

Round 1 Init order:
30 - Yoseph thrusts his rapier at the creature and makes a surprisingly good hit, piecing the creature's chest (Crit: 10 damage).
23 - Otuh flaps her wings in Karl's face causing him to start to wake up.
20 - Sssakkariah wakes up. She can act next round.
19 - Karl wakes up. He can act next round.
13 - Amphibian swings at Yoseph. The saltblood tries to dodge but isn't fast enough. The creature connects with its opponent (5 damage).
12 - Kyna sleeps.
7 - Kieren wakes up. He can act next round.
7 - Sasskasa sleeps.
5 - Anja wakes up. She can act next round.

Round 2 Init order:
30 - Yoseph slices his rapier at the creature and makes a good hit across the creature's right arm (7 damage).
23 - Otuh?
20 - Sssakkariah?
19 - Karl?


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Sasskasa sleeps deeply, dreaming of roasting his companions slowly over a great fire and eating them one by one...



OOC: No fair!    I was the one sleeping fitfully!


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 18, 2004)

Karl jumps on Sssakkariah to wake him up. The creature might not be good in social interaction but for this type of activity he is our best men.

 Wake up, Lizard man, Wake up. 


OOC Init 30 ? this guy has at least 22 Dex.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2004)

*Kyna sleeps through the ruckus, unaware of the struggle.*



[ooc: with all of this noise how can anyone sleep?  ]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

*Anja struggles out of sleep, seeing the creature on the far end of the deck.  Grabbing the sickle out of her belt, she tries to move around to attack from behind the creature, not wanting it on the boat!*

[OOC - When she can act, move to flank and draw her weapon (can draw as part of movement), then sneak attack if possible.]


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Karl jumps on Sssakkariah to wake him up. The creature might not be good in social interaction but for this type of activity he is our best men.
> 
> Wake up, Lizard man, Wake up.
> 
> ...




OOC: I am assuming that you meant to say Karl jumps on Sasskasa to wake him up?  

IC: Awakened rudely by the foolish wizard, Sasskasa awakes with murder in his eyes.  He reaches for the wizard's neck to throttle him, but as he does so, he notices the skirmish on deck.  As quick as a striking snake, the lizardman is on his feet and Asp and Boa leap to his hands.  The etched blades catch the glints of the early morning sun and gleam with a hellish cast.

The lizardman roars a battle-cry, a disturbing sounds that resembles both a lion's roar and a hissing eruption of air, and yet neither fully.  "EVERYONE UP!  WE ARE UNDER ATTACK!", he screams, wading into battle, flanking the creature if possible.

As he rushes into battle, blades whirling, he screams, "BE WARY OF THE SIDES!  MORE MAY YET BE WAITING IN THE WATER!"

OOC: Flank the creature if possible, full attack, both blades...


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 18, 2004)

OOC Ashy wizard not bard


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2004)

*With the roar from the Lizardman, Kyna snaps out of sleep.  She gets her barrings preparing to defend herself and the others around her.*


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 18, 2004)

Sssakkariah bolts upright and sees that they are under attack. Grabbing her spiked chain, she rushes to help Yoseph fend off the invader. "Wake up! Wake up!" she hisses loudly at her companions as she runs by.

[OOC: Move and draw, attack. Spiked chain has 10' reach and she would prefer to keep it that way, if possible. Will move to provide flank for others when necessary.]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 18, 2004)

Kieran opens his eyes just in time to see Karl jump on Sasskasa.  _That little gnome has a deathwish, whether we're under attack or not._  The bard decides not to get into the fray, pulls out his lute, and starts to play the second movement of Augusten Prendel's _March of the Grand Army of Deluene_.

*OOC*: _Inspire courage, +1 morale bonus to attack, damage, and saves against fear and charm effects. Kieran has one use of his bardic music remaining today._


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 18, 2004)

Although this is not quite correct, it will work for a battle map. Since we have three K names and two S names I went with class letters instead.

Each spot is a 5' square.

Key:
. - Empty Spot
S - Kyna (Shaper)
B - Kieran (Bard)
R - Sasskasa (Ranger)
T - Anja (Rogue used T for thief)
W - Karl (Wizard)
P - Sssakkariah (Psychic Warrior)
F - Yoseph (Fighter)
# - Enemies
w - Water


```
<- Forward

SPR..
TWB.1F
```

Remember you are in a small ship. Any quick of movements could have a detrimental effect on the craft. So movement is cut in half to allow for keeping balance. It shouldn't be a problem since there is not very far to go.

Round 2 Init order:
30 - Yoseph slices his rapier at the creature and makes a good hit across the creature's right arm (7 damage).
23 - Otuh launches herself into the air above Karl.
20 - Sssakkariah draws her weapon and moves past the sleeping lizardman. She attacks the creature with her spiked-chain but she misjudges the distance.
19 - Karl jumps on the lizardman to wake him up and succeeds.
13 - Amphibian1 attacks Yoseph. Both claws are deflected by the sailor's buckler and the bite is not even close. Two more of the creatures come crawling over the deck. A forth similar creature but much smaller comes floating out of the water and into the air. It is small (the others are large) and it ends up floating about 5 feet above the surface of the water.

Remainder of round (due to the change of events you can change your actions if you wish):
12 - Kyna?
7 - Kieren?
7 - Sasskasa?
5 - Anja?


```
<- Forward

S3RP..www4
TWB21F
```


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> 13 - Amphibian1 attacks Yoseph. Both claws are deflected by the sailor's buckler and the bite is not even close. Two more of the creatures come crawling over the deck. A forth similar creature but much smaller comes floating out of the water and into the air.




OOC: You did say *floating* in the air there, right??    

How far from the edge of the ship?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 18, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> OOC: You did say *floating* in the air there, right??




Note: I updated my post a bit. The small one is floating in the air about 5 feet above the water's surface.



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OOC Init 30 ? this guy has at least 22 Dex.




Actually saltbloods have a racial talent, Danger Sense. It gives them +4 to initiative. Danger Sense plus Improved Initiative plus Dex bonus adds up to a total of +13


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

*Seeing the new threat come up and float above the water, Anja instead chooses to draw her bow and arrows, drawing a bead on the large amphibian and letting loose an arrow.*


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2004)

*Kyna will pull her daggers from the small of her back and make sure her rapier is loose in its sheath under her long hair.  She will stay close to the side of the boat defending from the creatures trying to come aboard.*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 18, 2004)

*OOC*: _Kieran's action for this round stays the same._


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Note: I updated my post a bit. The small one is floating in the air about 5 feet above the water's surface.




OOC: How far from the edge of the boat?


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 18, 2004)

Karl unable to participate in this fight will just position himself the farthest away from the creature, while reloading his crossbow.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 18, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> OOC: How far from the edge of the boat?




About 15 to 20 feet from the back of the boat. See rough map.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Seeing the new threat come up and float above the water, Anja instead chooses to draw her bow and arrows, drawing a bead on the large amphibian and letting loose an arrow.*




I'm not sure about your target. 1-3 are large and 4 is small.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm shooting 4.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> About 15 to 20 feet from the back of the boat. See rough map.




Sasskasa runs as fast as he can (double move, if possible) to the back of the boat and jumps out over the water towards the small, floating creature.  He screams a fearsome, hissing warcry the entire way...


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 20, 2004)

For subsequent rounds, Sssakkariah will continue to concentrate her attacks on the first amphibian with Yoseph, hoping to drop it before dealing with the others. As Sssakasa moves past her to dive off the end of the boat, she thinks to herself, _What the hell is the bloody fool thinking!?_ but decides the matter is out of her hands.

[OOC: Wow, that _is_ a small boat.  ]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 22, 2004)

Key:
. - Empty Spot
S - Kyna (Shaper)
B - Kieran (Bard)
R - Sasskasa (Ranger)
T - Anja (Rogue used T for thief)
W - Karl (Wizard)
P - Sssakkariah (Psychic Warrior)
F - Yoseph (Fighter)
# - Enemies
w - Water


```
<- Forward

S3.P..
TWB21F
```

Remainder of round2:
12 - Kyna stabs at the amphibian climbing in near her and hits it in the back (2 damage).
7 - Kieren pulls out his lute and begins playing and singing. Everyone feels inspired.
7 - Sasskasa sprints to the back of the boat, somehow staying balanced as the boat rocks. When he gets to the end he leaps toward the small amphibian, connects with it, and both of them hit the water with a splash.
5 - Anja seeing that her original target has disappeared below the water, fires at the creature climbing in the boat on her side and hits it in the left shoulder (4 damage).

Round 3 Init order:
30 - Yoseph thrusts his rapier at the creature before him and hits it in the leg (3 damage).
23 - Otuh dives at the creature near Karl.
20 - Sssakkariah attacks the creature with her spiked-chain again, but again she misses.
19 - Karl loads his crossbow.
13 - Amphibian1 attacks Yoseph but completely misses the saltblood. Amphibian2 swings at Otuh and looses its balance falling overboard. Amphibian3 swings at Kieren and hits the bard in the left leg (7 damage).

Remainder of round3:
12 - Kyna?
7 - Kieren?
7 - Sasskasa?
5 - Anja?

Note:
Sasskasa: 



Spoiler



You and the small creature splash into the water. It quickly becomes apparent to you that the impact seems to have killed it. You can also see that one of the large creatures is back in the water at a distance of about 50 feet from you.


```
3.........R
```


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 22, 2004)

*Smiling at her success, Anja fires again at the floating amphibian she just hit.*

"Just leave us alone!  Go away and you won't get hurt again!" she warns.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 22, 2004)

Kieran stops playing and, realizing that he's pretty much surrounded, concentrates on defending himself.

*OOC*: _Total defense, +4 AC.  Five more rounds of inspire courage._


----------



## Ashy (Nov 22, 2004)

DM: 



Spoiler



Sasskasa rips the small creature's throat out with his teeth, just to be certain that it is dead.  If it is, he lets go of its bleeding body and flattens his arms against his body and begins shooting through the water with great whips of his powerful tail.  The taste of blood in his mouth only spurs him on faster and he quickly begins closing the distance between himself and the creature before him...


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2004)

* Kyna will continue to defend the side and do what she can to keep the creatures out of the boat.*


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 23, 2004)

With a slight hiss of frustration, Sssakkariah will turn to attack the amphibian threatening Kieran instead, hoping that she'll be able to hit with Kyna providing a flank.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 2, 2004)

Key:
. - Empty Spot
S - Kyna (Shaper)
B - Kieran (Bard)
R - Sasskasa (Ranger)
T - Anja (Rogue used T for thief)
W - Karl (Wizard)
P - Sssakkariah (Psychic Warrior)
F - Yoseph (Fighter)
# - Enemies
w - Water

Remainder of round3:
12 - Kyna peers over the side but sees nothing.
7 - Kieren stops playing, realizing that he is in grave danger and instead defends himself. Everyone still feels inspired.
7 - Sasskasa - 



Spoiler



Sasskasa swims through the water directly for the creature and tries to grab it. But it lashes out slashing him in the chest (9 damage).


5 - Anja finds that she no longer has a clear shot at the creature that is engaged with Kieren nor the one engaged with Yoseph. The one that was entering near her has fallen overboard as well.

Round 4 Init order:
30 - Yoseph slashes his rapier at the creature before him and hits it in the chest with an excellent (crit 12 damage). The creature slumps over and falls into the water. Yoseph advances on the lone creature on deck, flanking it.
23 - Otuh flies near Karl.
20 - Sssakkariah attacks the creature with her spiked-chain and connects this time hitting the creature with a great hit in the side (crit 21 damage).
19 - Karl watches for an opening but with the creature now surrounded there isn't much chance of that happening.
13 - Amphibian2 reels from the massive attack from the spiked chain, but then sensing the advance from behind turns and attacks Yoseph. It hits with one of its claws hitting him in the left side (5 damage) but the other claw and the bite miss the agile saltblood.


```
<- Forward

S..P..
TWB2F.
```

Remainder of round4:
12 - Kyna?
7 - Kieren?
7 - Sasskasa?
5 - Anja?

Damage update:
Kieran: -7
Yoseph: -10
Amphibian1: -32
Amphibian2: -25
Amphibian3: -2
Amphibian4: ?

Sasskasa - 



Spoiler



One of the creatures from the deck falls overboard, it is not moving, but rather slowly sinking as is the little one that you killed. The one near you glances at one and at the little one. It then swims away from you at maximum speed. It seems to swim much faster then you can.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 3, 2004)

*Anja simply does what she can to help the others, her bow ready if she gets a clear shot.*

OOC - Delay until a clear shot, if necessary.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 3, 2004)

Kieran continues to defends himself, worried about the inherent danger in casting a spell.

*OOC*: _Total defense, +4 AC.  Four more rounds of inspire courage._


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 3, 2004)

Sssakkariah will continue attacking the remaining amphibian on board. "You may want to ssslowly back out the creature'sss range," she murmurs to Kieran. "Yossseph and I will try to hold it off."

[OOC: If Kieran moves, she will try to interpose herself between it and the bard, if she can.]


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2004)

* Kyna will move toward Yoseph and the lone creature and do what she can to help.*


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 3, 2004)

Karl is still looking for an opportunity to shoot his quarrel


----------



## Ashy (Dec 5, 2004)

DM: 



Spoiler



Seeing his intended prey flee like a frightened halfling, the lizardman quickly swims back to the ship, climbs aboard and attacks the nearest amphibian-creature.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 5, 2004)

*OOC*: _I don't know if you don't want me to post my move for the next round, but I'm going to throw it out there, in case it speeds things along later..._

Kieran nods in response to Sssakkariah's suggestion and withdraws from combat.

*OOC*: _This is Kieran's only action next round._


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 7, 2004)

Key:
. - Empty Spot
S - Kyna (Shaper)
B - Kieran (Bard)
R - Sasskasa (Ranger)
T - Anja (Rogue used T for thief)
W - Karl (Wizard)
P - Sssakkariah (Psychic Warrior)
F - Yoseph (Fighter)
# - Enemies

Remainder of round4:
12 - Kyna moves closer to the combat to see what aid she can give.
7 - Kieran continues defending himself.
7 - Sasskasa begins climbing back into the boat where he just recently jumped off.
5 - Anja still does not have a clear shot.

Round 5 Init order:
30 - Yoseph thrusts his rapier at the creature and hits it in the throat (5 damage). The creature clutches its throat and slumps to the deck.
23 - Otuh flies near Karl.
20 - Sssakkariah attacks the prone creature with her spiked-chain but again misjudges the creature's position, missing.
19 - Karl still doesn not have a good shot.
13 - Amphibian2 does not move.

```
<- Forward

..SP.R
TWB2F.
```

End of Combat!

Damage update:
Kieran: -7
Yoseph: -10
Amphibian1: -32?
Amphibian2: -30
Amphibian3: -2?
Amphibian4: ?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 7, 2004)

Kieran nods in response to Sssakkariah's suggestion and withdraws from combat.  When the combat's over, the bard tends to his wounds.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

Saskasa, water dripping from his scales and blood dripping from his maw, surveys the scene with a warrior's eyes.  "You puny humons fared better than I thought you might."  One might think a smile plays across his grisly visage, but one cannot be sure.

The lizardman looks for any amphibians that still live, if he finds one, he plants his foot on their head and puts the tip of Asp at their throat. "Time to talk or die. I care not which - it is your decision!" he barks to the creature in Common (followed by his other languages).


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2004)

*Kyna double checks that all the creatures are dead or gone before sheathing her weapons. *

" Is everyone well?  Minor wounds only?" Kyna asks looking from companion to the other.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 8, 2004)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> " Is everyone well?  Minor wounds only?" Kyna asks looking from companion to the other.




You can hear the superiority in the lizardman's words, "I am uninjured..."


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 8, 2004)

Karl with a slight touch of arrogance adds "I am uninjured too"


----------



## Ashy (Dec 8, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Karl with a slight touch of arrogance adds "I am uninjured too"




Wordlessly, Saskassa looks gnome over, as if trying to verify the statement.  When he is done, his scaly brows rise ever so slightly and he gives the gnome a slight tip of his chin.  It is as if the lizardman is doing the absolute least he can do and still recognize Karl's prowess...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2004)

"I'm all right," Anja says, gazing about with concern.  "What are those creatures, exactly?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 8, 2004)

Wounded summary:
Yoseph:
 5 damage to chest
 5 damage to left side
10 damage total

Kieren:
7 damage to left leg

Sasskasa:
9 damage to chest


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 8, 2004)

The one remaining creature on deck, while not quite dead, is far from OK. It seems to have stabilized but is very near death.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 8, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Wounded summary:
> Sasskasa:
> 9 damage to chest




OOC: Hey!  Where'd that come from???    Looks like the lizardman DOES need some healing...

EDIT: Nevermind....  

Can the wounded creature on deck talk??


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 8, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Can the wounded creature on deck talk??




Not at the moment since it is unconscious. It stabilized at -8.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 8, 2004)

Yoseph looks around at the aftermath of the battle. He moves about the deck checking for damage. Finding none, he then moves to the back and starts steering the small ship on to your destination.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 8, 2004)

The lizardman looks sheepishly to his chest, where a large gash has been laid open.  While little blood leaks from the long, shallow wound, it does look painful.  His eyes fall upon Kyna, "Apparently, I am in need of healing."

His imperious tone is gone, but he is no less haughty in his stance.  "Also, this creature-" he glances down to the amhibian, "will need to be healed just enough to talk..."  The lizardman quickly binds the amphibian and makes ready to question it.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 8, 2004)

* Kyna move closer to the lizardman and the captured creature.  Wordlessly she places her hands over Sasskasa's chest with out touching it she cast _Cure Minor Wounds_.  Once the wound is healed she turns to the amphibian. Again placing her hands over the creature but not touching it, she cast _Cure Minor Wounds_ with the hope it will breathe enough life in to the creature to satisfy the Lizardman's request to talk to the creature.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 9, 2004)

Kyna casts her spells on the lizardman and the creature while Yoseph gets the boat headed in the right direction. The spell takes some of the sting out of Sasskasa's wound. But the creature still does not stir.

You can all see that you are rapidly approaching an island. Yoseph points at the island.

"That is our destination. We should make landfall within the hour."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 9, 2004)

"Thank goodness.  I must admit I'm terribly curious about that falling star...  Was it a bad omen you think?  What with the frogmen attacking and all?" Anja asks, thinking aloud.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 9, 2004)

When the creature does not stir, the lizardman shoots Kyna a look that would draw blood, but he says nothing for the moment...


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 9, 2004)

* With the venomous look from Sasskasa, Kyna puts her hands out again and cast _Cure Light Wounds_.  She gives the lizardman an equally dangerous look as she stands back to see if the creature stirs this time.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 9, 2004)

As if in response to Anja's earlier question, Yoseph offers an observation.

"I have heard of similar creatures to these. Troglodytes I believe they are called. But I have never heard of them getting this large. Most disturbing."

As he finishes, Kyna casts a second spell on the creature. As she backs away it seems to stir at last. It starts to move but is unable to due to being bound. It looks up at you and speaks in an unknown language to some, to others it sounds like draconic.

Sasskasa, Karl, & Sssakkariah: 



Spoiler



The creature's grasp of the language is obviuosly limited. "Puny outsiders! Why you trespass tribal waters?"


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 9, 2004)

" There!  Are you satisfied?  Now. what is it saying?" Kyna questions the lizardman.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 9, 2004)

Sasskasa pushes Asp's point down - enough to ellicit pain and attention from the creature, but not enough to draw blood - and responds in turn, his words sound harsh, short, and biting - spit flies all over the face of the troglodyte as he talks.

Sasskasa, Karl, & Sssakkariah: 



Spoiler



Shut up, you water-bound dog!  You speak only when spoken to and answer with the truth or I will eat your liver while you watch.  Who commanded you to attack us?



Once he is done talking, he translates the creature's words quickly, but he never takes his eyes from the creature beneath him.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 10, 2004)

With the combat over, Sssakkariah relaxes and little and coils her spiked chain neatly by her side. She merely shakes her head mutely at Kyna's question about being injured and watches in quiet curiosity as the elf attempts to resuscitate the fallen trog, the corners of her mouth quirking ever so slightly as Kyna and Sasskasa throw daggers at each other with their eyes. It fades when the creature revives and her grip on her weapon tightens unconsciously.

As it was, Sasskasa was doing a passable job interrogating the creature thus far so she felt no need to speak up. He was much better than she was at the whole intimidation thing anyway. Idly, she wondered if he really would eat its liver if it didn't answer....


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 10, 2004)

Karl looks with amazement at the scene. He is still a bit mad that he wasn't able to even shoot a single quarrel at his enemy. He let the lizard man handle the interrogation.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 10, 2004)

Kieran, paying little attention to the rest of the group and the frog man, casts a _cure light wounds_ on himself.  He'll use his _cure minor wounds_ ability on anyone that needs it, although he leaves Sasskasa alone for the time being.  The bard then watches the exchanges between the others and the frog-man, slightly interested, but more concerned with his wounds and the potential deadliness of his mission.  _That'll hardly win you a bride, Amblecrown.  And it won't lead to the crown either.  Of course, nothing leads *you* to the crown._


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 13, 2004)

While Sasskasa questions the creature, Kieran sings a song that sounds very soothing and his leg wound closes up. Once he is done he flexes his leg and nods with approval. Meanwhile Sasskasa doesn't get much out of the creature other then it believes that the ship and its occupants were trespassing in the creature's tribal waters. The creature seems unimpressed by Sasskasa's show of force to try to get it to talk.

As this transpires, Yoseph has been navigating the ship ever closer to the island.

OOC:
Wounded summary:
Yoseph:
5 damage to chest
5 damage to left side
10 damage total

Kieren:
7 damage to left leg
Now 0 damage (completely healed from Kieren's spell)

Sasskasa:
9 damage to chest
Now 8 damage (healed 1 from Kyna's spell)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 13, 2004)

Kieran walks over to Yoseph, puts his hand on his shoulder (_cure minor wounds_), and asks, "Do you expect we'll find more of these—" a gesture towards the troglodyte that Sasskasa's been interrogating "—over there?"  He indicates the island.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 13, 2004)

Sasskasa keeps Asp at the thing's throat but whips Boa up and down, stabbing the amphibian in the gut.  He hisses a curse in draconic and then looks to the creature below him with hate glaring in his eyes.  "DO NOT assume that your life is your's to toy with, FOOL!" he snaps in the harsh tongue.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 13, 2004)

Sssakkariah sighs as Sasskasa stabs the creature, probably undoing the point of healing of creature in the first place-- keeping it conscious so they could question it.

"Livesss are _no one'sss_ toysss, lizardman, and we probably _are_ tressspasssssing in tribal watersss!" She casts a dark glance at the rapidly approaching island. "We ssshould expect more attacksss later. It doesssn't sssound like the nativesss are very friendly."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2004)

*As the lizardman stabs the creature Kyna just sighs.*

_And the point of healing it was...?_ She thinks to herself and turns her attention to the island.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 13, 2004)

Kieran frowns at Sasskasa as the lizardman stabs the frogman.  "Oh, bloody hells.  What good does that do us?"


----------



## Ashy (Dec 13, 2004)

Sasskasa shoots Kieran and Sssakkariah a look as if to say, '_Shut your mouths or you'll be next..._' and twists the blade in the creature's gut.  "Talk, DOG!", he spits in draconic...


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 14, 2004)

Sssakkariah's eyes go flat and cold, her pupils contracting to narrow slits as she struggles to rein in her temper. Of course, years of being treated as little better than a slave had given her plenty of practice in the past but she saw little point to exercising that restraint these days... except that it reminded her all too much of the lizardman standing before her throwing his tantrum and it shamed her.

_Unreasonable creature! If that trog isn't dead by now and he twists that blade one more time, I swear I'll..._ she finished that thought by tightening her grip on the ring of her spiked chain and drawing a deep breath.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 14, 2004)

*Anja moves over to the lizardman, one hand on her small sickle.*

"I suggest you stop torturing the creature.  We were in their hunting grounds.  They attacked because we trespassed.  It's very simple, and I don't think there's much more to it," she admonishes.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 14, 2004)

Sasskasa bears his teeth and hisses fiercely at Anja as she approaches.  The action is one of an animal protecting its kill more than a cognizant act of a rational person; it is instinct, but that makes it no less threatening.  "We ssshall wait and sssee what it sssays - then I will tear itsss throat out like the othersss!"  The lizardman snaps his bloody, gore-filled teeth in Anja face as if showing her a prized trophy...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 14, 2004)

Vlad sighs.  "I'm not sure it can say a damn thing the way you're interrogating it."  Hoping that his music, which had previously calmed the lizardman, works again, he pulls out his loot and starts to sing and play the fourth movement of Kennacht's Fifth (the Deluene book, of course).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 14, 2004)

"You have no reason to be nasty to one who tries to counsel reason.  You may find yourself bereft of all friends and allies with that attitude," Anja scolds, and calmly walks to the other end of the boat.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 14, 2004)

The bard raises an eyebrow.  _I'm not sure that the maternal tongue-lashing will work on him, but thanks for that, Mother Anja.  At least I'll have a nice tale to tell folks later on in life.  "And, then, she scolded the lizard man severely."_


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2004)

* Having crossed the Lizardman earlier, when he was in a decent mood, Kyna keeps her mouth shut and eyes on the island.  Her ears however catch all that passes between those around her. *


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 14, 2004)

Sssakkariah stares at the diminutive halfling woman in fascination (having missed the last time Mother Anja scolded Sasskasa), then her mouth spreads into an inadvertent smile, which she covers with her hand. It fades quickly though.

_Note to self: do not let psycho lizardman question prisoners in the future. At least not any prisoners we intend to keep._

Since going back to sleep was a poor prospect and knowing that combat may be a distinct possibility in the near future again, she sits down the deck and meditates (take 20 on her Concentration check) to become psionically focused before they make landfall.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 14, 2004)

Karl knowing how the lizardman can becomes, simply shut up not really caring that much about what the stupid little creature has to say. Karl heads towards the front of the boat Othu on his shoulder and look front hopping to see something that could change the mood of the other passengers of the boat.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 15, 2004)

Sasskasa, tasting blood and battle, utterly ignores Anja's meaningless words and the bard's melodius tune.  He awaits the reaction of the amphibian with baited breath, however...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 12, 2005)

The creature looks up at Sasskasa and speaks in draconic.

Sasskasa, Karl, & Sssakkariah: 



Spoiler



The creature's voice wavers a bit as if it was afraid of something. "You trespass, we attack. Must protect tribal waters?"


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 14, 2005)

Sssakkariah opens one eye in the midst of her meditation. "Sssee? There'sss nothing elssse." she hisses in Common irritably. "If you are going to kill it, at leassst grant it a quick, clean death, inssstead of twisssting your knife in its gutsss like that for merely defending itsss territory! It hasss told usss what we want to know. There'sss no need to torture it!" Despite her anger at Sasskasa, she tries to keep her temper for now, figuring it would probably just provoke the lizardman more if she lost it. Instead, she tries to appeal to his sense of decency (or at least, she hopes he has one)-- a certain amount of bloodlust was tolerable in her eyes, but sadism was not.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 14, 2005)

Karl, still ignoring the other two discussion looks around trying to see anything of relevance. Othu sitting on his shoulder is doing the same.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 14, 2005)

Sasskasa hisses back to the creature in Draconic, "Foolish worm...you sssshould know by now that frogs are little more than food for the lizardsssss!"  The lizardman smiles triumphantly and then rips out the amphibian's throat with his teeth, gobbling down the gobbet of bloody flesh and cartliage with lust and zeal...


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 14, 2005)

Karl disgusted by the lizard behavior pretends that he didn't see anything and continue his observation, calming down Othu, visibely horrified by the lizard attitude, with his hand.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 14, 2005)

Kieran sighs.  "Oh, hell..."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jan 14, 2005)

*Kyna resist the urge to say anything, though she rather frustrated with the Lizardman.  She lets out a deep sigh and keeps her eyes front.*


"_Of all the simple minded creatures.... Why HIM!?!_ she mutters under her breath.  She clinchs and unclinchs her fist to help keep her composure.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 15, 2005)

Sighing inwardly to herself, Sssakkariah goes back to her meditation and tries to ignore the wet crunching noises of the lizardman feeding. Sasskasa _had_ given the creature a quick death after all, though perhaps in a most disagreeable manner... but that was hardly unexpected. Sweeping these thoughts from her mind for the moment, she reaches deep into herself for a reservoir of focus that she can draw upon in the battles to come.

After regaining her pisonic focus, she turns her mind back towards the Sasskasa, remembering the looks of horror and disgust from her fellow party members at his savage behavior. _Sasskasa is only alienating himself from everyone with his behavior but he's too stubborn or proud to change... and why should he? Our opinions mean little or nothing to him. We're just a bunch of strangers thrown together on some quest-- perhaps it is time to try to extend a hand to him instead of trying to scold him for everything he does?_ She still remembered when she was first trying to make her way off Zangala all the antipathy and disgust she had encountered-- and still do, sometimes-- just because she was yuan-ti and people had preconceived notions of what all yuan-ti were like. Well, okay, so maybe Sasskasa acted exactly like a typical lizardman but it didn't mean he might not be worth getting to know better (maybe)... and she would never find out if she merely sat around waiting for him to initiate things. Except what in Sagadix's name were lizardfolk interested in other than eating and fighting?

After Sasskasa is done with his "breakfast", Sssakkariah steels herself against his brusque manner and approaches him in a nonconfrontational manner, and tries to engage him in the one thing she had always thought was frankly impressive about his appearance. Pointing at the various tattoos adorning his scales, she says, "Thessse are wonderfully ssstriking... do your people have a long tradition of tattooing?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 15, 2005)

Kieran perks up as Sssakkariah begins a conversation, watching carefully, curious to see how things work out.  The bard liked (was "respected" a better word?) the lizardman, against his better judgement (Kieran had always been flattered when people liked his music, which naturally influenced his opinions of them in slight ways), but feared the repercussions of his behavior.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 15, 2005)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> After Sasskasa is done with his "breakfast", Sssakkariah steels herself against his brusque manner and approaches him in a nonconfrontational manner, and tries to engage him in the one thing she had always thought was frankly impressive about his appearance. Pointing at the various tattoos adorning his scales, she says, "Thessse are wonderfully ssstriking... do your people have a long tradition of tattooing?"




The lizardman seems totally taken aback and stammers a reply, "Y-y--yes, yes we do..."  He blinks a few times, rapidly, as if he was looking into a very bright light.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 15, 2005)

Kieran continues to listen, waiting to see where the yuan-ti decides to bring the conversation.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2005)

* With the surprised responce from the Sasskasa, Kyna glances over her shoulder with a smile. She contiunes to listent o those around her while watching the apporaching island.*


_Sssakkariah has the right idea.  Right now we are nothing more then a group of strangers, we may need to bond in order to survive; to find something in each other worth saving._ she thinks to herself.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 18, 2005)

Heartened by the fact that Sasskasa had not snapped back at her in anger or irritation, Sssakkariah forges on and nods, "I thought that might have been the cassse... I have met sssome of your people back in my homeland and many of them bore markingsss and desssignsss sssomewhat sssimilar to yoursss. I have alwaysss been curiousss about the tattoosss other racesss bear sssince we have a long tradition of tattooing ourssselves alssso, but my people... ssstrongly dissscouraged me from learning more." She did not think it prudent to air what the yuan-ti thought of other races, and lizardmen in particular, and in any case, it had no bearing on the conversation. She shrugs, "But I am not among my people any longer, and I would be very glad to hear what traditionsss you hold. Do your tattoosss tell of your great deedssss? Or totemsss you revere?" She gestures towards some of the animal-shaped ones inked across his torso.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 19, 2005)

"That was rather... messy," Anja says quietly, seeing for herself the consequences of the lizardman's anger first hand, and not wanting to draw too much attention to herself, lest she suffer the same fate.

_Mother Anja never had troubles like this, even the most hardened guardsman respected her.  Did she ever fear for her life?  I don't remember her doing so.  I must show a brave face, Anja never showed fear..._ Zek thinks to himself.

*Anja, however, makes a mental note to put flowers in the lizardman's bedroll at the earliest opportunity, and to draw a teddy bear on his forehead some night when he was sleeping.*


----------



## Ashy (Jan 20, 2005)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> Heartened by the fact that Sasskasa had not snapped back at her in anger or irritation, Sssakkariah forges on and nods, "I thought that might have been the cassse... I have met sssome of your people back in my homeland and many of them bore markingsss and desssignsss sssomewhat sssimilar to yoursss. I have alwaysss been curiousss about the tattoosss other racesss bear sssince we have a long tradition of tattooing ourssselves alssso, but my people... ssstrongly dissscouraged me from learning more." She did not think it prudent to air what the yuan-ti thought of other races, and lizardmen in particular, and in any case, it had no bearing on the conversation. She shrugs, "But I am not among my people any longer, and I would be very glad to hear what traditionsss you hold. Do your tattoosss tell of your great deedssss? Or totemsss you revere?" She gestures towards some of the animal-shaped ones inked across his torso.




Tentatively, Sasskasa answers, pointing to the line of linked animals across his chest.  "Thessse ssspeak of the dominance of my tribe over all the other animalsss of the world.  My people are a ssstrong and proud people, the chossssen of the ssspirits of the land and the ssssea-" at this he points to the mosaic pictogram of the crocodile with the sun in its mouth and the moon in its coiled tail, -asss well as the sssky."  With this, he then points to the tattoo of the large vulture on his right pectoral muscle  He pauses and then continues, puffing his chest out, "My people are masssstersss of both the land and the ssssea, but we are ssservantsss and ssstudents of the sssskies, though we do not fear itsss creaturesss.  We fear nothing."

He pauses for a moment and looks over the folks in the boat with him.  He begins to speak again, but then seems to stop himself and falls completely silent, his eyes finally resting upon Sssakkariah.  In his eyes, you think you see pride, or perhaps, happiness (perhaps both)...


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jan 20, 2005)

*As the lizardman explains his tattooand their meanings Kyna turns her attention to the conversation on the boat.  She has often wondered at the tattoos of other races.  She as seen many type of body art in her travels, but admittedly none as detailed as those of the Sasskasa's people.  She watches him explain each of those on his chest and smiles as he opens his mouth to speak some more but stops short.*

_He is one fasinating creature._  Kyna muses.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 24, 2005)

"Fassscinating," Sssakkarish remarks, her eyes bright with curiosity and delight. "Ssso your tattoosss proclaim your might to the world... not ssso disssimilar to usss, at leassst in intent." She holds up an arm and shoves the sleeve of her robe and chain shirt to bare flesh traced with elaborate gylphs. The designs are sinuous and serpentine, and Sasskasa could probably recognize some of it as a form of draconic, though most of it is probably completely foreign. She traces one of the designs with a long-nailed finger. "Thessse glyphsss mark me asss an adept in the Old Waysss... I wasss the mossst ssskilled amongssst all my peersss..." Sssakkariah trails off, unwilling as yet to reveal more of her past, so she settles by concluding, "though I ssseek to be better yet. But enough about me."

She cocks her head at Sasskasa inquisitively, and continues, "I have ssseen the eassse with which you carry yourssself, both on land and in the water, and have no doubt you have massstered both. But how isss it that your people are ssstudentsss and servantsss of the sssky?"


----------



## Ashy (Jan 24, 2005)

Something strange stirs deep within the lizardman as Sssakkarish bares the flesh of her arm to him; something akin to hunger - but usually reserved only for the females of his tribe...  He shakes his head slightly and then responds to the question posed to him.

"We revere the great vulture ssspirit", he again points to the vulture tattoo on his arm, "and ssseek to learn its waysss and follow its sssignsss."  Sasskasa pauses for a moment and then asks, "What are the Old Waysss?"


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 25, 2005)

Sssakkariah catches the lizardman's disconcerted shake of the head, but chalks it up as part of his surprise at having a conversation. Certainly, she had gotten quite a bit further than she expected and she was pleased, even if Sasskasa's latest question had wandered onto a topic that was a little painful to talk about, tied as it was into her reasons for her self-exile. She decides to try to keep it as topical as possible, and avoid any mention of caste, abominations, ingrained societal prejudices, and the like. It was better for her blood pressure anyway.

"Ssssss... how would I explain them? The Old Waysss are an ancient art taught to usss by the great ssserpent Zalaph to develop abilitiesss of the mind. With it, we can affect the real world merely with the ssstrength of our willsss. Sssome of my people choossse to focusss on them exclusssively, but I find the physssical rigorsss of battle equally pleasssing." She flashes her fangs in a feral smile. "Thusss, I devote myssself towardsss developing them in harmony." She then sneaks a peek at Sasskaka's face to try to guage his reaction. Although she was loathe to admit it, his opinions-- and those of her other companions aboard the ship-- were coming to matter. As much as she told herself that self-worth came from within, she wanted them to think she was useful, a valuable ally, instead of being a deformed monster.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 25, 2005)

Anyone looking at the lizardman can see the intelligence lurking deep within his eyes.  "I sssseee", he says, "I greatly resssspect thosssse who sssseek harmony within themssselves and with the world around them.  I sssenssse greatnesss in you, Sssakkariah."  The lizardman extends his hand in a warrior's handshake...


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jan 25, 2005)

* Kyna  watches the thin-blood and the lizardman.  She can only stare as they he extends his hand to Sssakariah.  Kyna feels as if she is truly seeing the lizardman for the first time.  A smile creeps across her face once again. *


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 26, 2005)

Sssakkariah blinks once, twice in rapid succession then takes Sasskasa's hand in a firm, heartfelt grip. "I... I am deeply honored by your wordssss, Sasskasssa," she says solemnly. "I am glad to have to glad to have thisss chance to make your acquaintance and to have you with usss on thisss ssstrange quessst. There will be hardssshipsss ahead, I think, but with you by our sssidessss, we ssshall fear for nothing!"


----------



## Ashy (Jan 26, 2005)

Sasskasa bows his head in a strange and seemingly ritualistic fashion.  It seems to be more of a reflex than anything.  "And your ssstrong will sssshall sssshow ussss the Way assss we ssstep along the path..."  You are not sure, but you think the lizardman actually smiles.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 26, 2005)

Kieran smiles.  _If Sasskasa and Sssakkariah have found some peace with each other, then we ought to stand a good chance of not killing each other on this journey.  We're worse than a bunch of drunk minor nobles scheming to kill their lords.  If only Karl won't provoke him, we should be fine.  The gnome's a fine companion, but he's a bit too aggressive with Sasskasa._


----------



## Ashy (Jan 26, 2005)

Seeing that no one else seems in the mood to talk, the lizardman gets up and begins gutting and preparing the amphibian over the side of the boat.  With cold but efficient skill, he soon has reduced the once-attacker into little more than cuts of rubbery flesh to be salted or smoked at the first opportunity...


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 27, 2005)

Suddenly aware that a number of other people on the boat had been watching her conversation with Sasskasa with interest, Sssakkariah flushes self-consciously and gives those who make eye contact with her a tentative smile.

Taking a deep breath, she turns towards the prow of the ship to get a better look at their approaching destination. _Funny how a short conversation can change rapidly change one's view of things,_ she muses to herself, very glad that she had taken the chance to approach the lizardman. The forever paranoid part of her whispered that she said too much, that Sasskasa couldn't be trusted, that they were all just watching her for a sign of weakness but she ignored it. Treachery was always a possibility but dwelling on it was counterproductive.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 27, 2005)

Kieran smiles back at her and winks in a friendly way (as opposed to a leering, uncomfortable way) and then tends to his lute, casually picking arpeggios and humming counterpoints to them, working it into tune.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 27, 2005)

As Sasskasa is slicing up the creature, Yoseph navigates the small ship into a lagoon to the south of the island and up toward its sandy shore. He aims the ship for the shore. "Be ready. I am going to beach her so that there will be less work getting her ashore." You have but moments to prepare yourselves as the beach is rapidly approaching.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 27, 2005)

Karl waits impatiently for the boat to reach the land, patting Othu


----------



## Ashy (Jan 27, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> As Sasskasa is slicing up the creature, Yoseph navigates the small ship into a lagoon to the south of the island and up toward its sandy shore. He aims the ship for the shore. "Be ready. I am going to beach her so that there will be less work getting her ashore." You have but moments to prepare yourselves as the beach is rapidly approaching.




Sasskasa digs into the wood with his toe claws and lowers his center of gravity by crouching deeply...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 27, 2005)

Kieran sits down against one of the bulkhead, keeping his arms and pack on the proper side of the gunwhale.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2005)

*Mother Anja grabs her pack, giving both of the scaled ones a bit of a wide berth, and prepares to disembark.*


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jan 27, 2005)

*Kyna gathers pack between her feet and braces herself to colliade with the beach.*


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 28, 2005)

Sssakkariah grabs her gear and half-crouches, bracing herself for their landing, just in case. _I hope Yoseph knows what he's doing...._


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 31, 2005)

Yoseph braces himself for the impact. As the boat collides with the beach the boat suddenly jerks. Yoseph, Sasskasa, Kyna and Sssakkariah are easily able to keep from being effected by the impact. Kieran and Mother Anja are able to deftly catch themselves as they start to pitch forward from the impact. However Karl is not quite quick enough and goes tumbling head over heels, falls out of the boat, and splashes into the shallow water. Unfortunately he is unable to control himself and hops up furious over the situation. The others find it difficult to keep from smiling at the comical site of the gnome tumbling head over heels into the water with a splash.

Sasskasa and Mother Anja merely smile.

Kieran and Sssakkariah are finding it difficult to keep from laughing but are able to control themselves.

Yoseph's smile soon gives way to snickering.

Kyna totally looses it and bursts out into laughter.

After a bit, Yoseph stops his snickering.

"We need to get the ship beached before moving on."

He then hops out of the ship and places his equipment on the shore. Then he grabs the front of the ship and begins to tug on it trying to pull it ashore.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jan 31, 2005)

* Kyna wraps her arms around her middle to help ease the pain in her sides from laughing so hard.  After a few deep breaths she gathers her composure and goes over to help Yoseph pull the boat farther up the beach.  Kyna keeps her eyes away from the gnome knowing one glance may send her into another fit of laughter.*




[ooc: oh my, isnt Kyna tackful   ]


----------



## Ashy (Feb 1, 2005)

Sasskasa leaps from the boat, the smile still plastered upon his features.  He walks over and silently offers the gnome a hand...


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Feb 1, 2005)

Still trying not to laugh, Sssakkariah clambers out of the boat and drops her equipment on the beach where it won't be affected by the tide. Her natural paranoia kicking in, she scans the area quickly looking for possible enemies or hazards before turning to help Yoseph beach the ship (provided she sees nothing of place). Her spiked chain is too bulky to keep ahold of while trying to pull a ship but she keeps her scimitar tucked into her sash and close at hand.

[OOC: Listen +5, Spot +5]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 1, 2005)

Kieran hops out of the boat gracefully, happy to be on land.  He assists with the beaching of the ship.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 1, 2005)

*Mother Anja knows she won't be of much use in beaching the boat, so simply alights from the craft and moves herself out of the way of those who are working.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 3, 2005)

With so many helping, the boat is dragged onto shore far enough so that the tide cannot carry it back out to sea. Everyone gathers there equipment. You are on a beach with thick foliage ahead of you inland. Kyna perks up her ears as if listening to something. The others try to listen as well.

Kyna - 



Spoiler



You hear buzzing coming from inland.



Sssakkariah & Anja - 



Spoiler



You can hear something but cannot quite make out what it is or where it is coming from.



Kieran, Sasskasa, Karl, & Yoseph - 



Spoiler



No matter how hard you try you can't figure out what it is that Kyna hears.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 3, 2005)

Karl accept the hand of the lizard. _What a shame, having to lower myself in accepting the crazy lizard hand_ He silently thanks the lizards with a polite smile.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 3, 2005)

Sasskasa helps the gnome out of the water, thinking to himself, '_Everyone knows that water-logged gnome is simply not tasty...'_.

Once upon shore, the lizardman strains to hear what it is that has caught Kyna's attention.  "What do yousss hearssss?", he hisses.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 3, 2005)

"There's... _something_ coming from on the island, but I'm not sure _what_," Anja says, her brow furrowed.  "Darn my old lady hearing," she murmurs with a self-depricating chuckle.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 3, 2005)

* Attention focused on the sound coming from inland, Kyna vaguely hears the Lizardman's question.  She shakes her head bringing her focus back to the beach.*

" Buzzing.  Like from many insects... or one large one.  I cannot quite pin point where is it coming from."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 3, 2005)

"Buzzing?"  The bard strains to see if he can hear it.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 3, 2005)

"Get cover - now!  I will try and protect youssss!", Sassksa yells.  Then, he drops into the water, leaving only his eyes and the top of his head exposed.  He frantically begins looking for the source of the sound.

OOC: Spot (untrained) -1


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 3, 2005)

Round 2:

Everyone continues to try and hear what it is that Kyna hears.

Kyna - 



Spoiler



Can tell that it is moving closer and that it sounds like several large insects.



Anja - 



Spoiler



Can hear buzzing made by something large.



Sssakkariah - 



Spoiler



Still cannot make out what it is.



Yoseph speaks "I hear buzzing as well."

Karl - 



Spoiler



Can hear something but cannot identify it.



Kieran & Sasskasa - 



Spoiler



Still cannot hear what the others seem to.



Sasskasa speaks his warning and moves to hide himself in the water.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 3, 2005)

"Whatever it is, it sounds very big...  Cover sounds like a delightful idea, Sassksa," Mother Anja says, her eyes wide.  She takes cover behind the boat (or at least to one side) and knocks an arrow in her bow, watching for any danger.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 3, 2005)

Kieran ducks behind the beached boat, trying to find a position from where he can see what's going on but isn't overly exposed.  _Until I know what we're up against, I might as well follow Sasskasa's advice...plus, I think he enjoys his role as a protector-warrior.  If I ever ascend to the crown, I'll have to find someone like him to have as an advisor or general._


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Feb 3, 2005)

"I hear _sssomething_ but I ssstill can't make it out," murmurs Sssakkariah, cocking her head. "Isss it headed our way?" she asks Kyna or Yoseph. Regardless, she readies her spiked chain and concentrates briefly, mentally fortifying herself for a possible encounter. As she does so, her skin shimmers briefly like heat waves coming off a warm rock while the green smell of a jungle fills the air momentarily.

[OOC: Manifesting _vigor_ for 2 PPs, which gives her 10 temporary hps for 2 minutes.]


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 3, 2005)

*Kyna stands her ground a little longer, trying to get a fix on the sounds origin.  Suddenly her eyes get big.*

"Whatever kind of creature is making that noise is large and heading our way.... and it is not alone!  Finding cover is a *VERY* good idea!"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 4, 2005)

Round 3:

At last everyone can hear the approaching buzzing sounds with little effort except for Sasskasa who is now mostly submurged. So far he cannot see anything.

Yoseph looks around for a place to hide and points.

"It looks like that thick foliage is the best place to hide. If we try to hide behind the ship, there is still the chance of being spoted."

He heads for the relative cover of the jungle like foliage that pervades this part of the island.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 4, 2005)

"Right."  Kieran darts after Yoseph, ducking into the foliage.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Feb 5, 2005)

Silently, Sssakkariah follows. She wasn't much good in the water and preferred someplace she could maneuver if they got discovered.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 5, 2005)

Karl, who is becoming nervous, follows Kieran in the foliage.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 6, 2005)

*Kyna takes cover with the rest of the group in the foliage.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 6, 2005)

*Anja shrugs and follows the others as fast as her short little legs will allow.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 7, 2005)

Round 4:

Everyone spreads out in the thick foliage of the jungle except Sasskasa who is watching from the water. As everyone else hides, the reptilian watches for any sign of an enemy.

Sasskasa - 



Spoiler



You see four large somethings fly above the island. They are headed your way. They are flying very fast. They will be here in mere seconds.



Key:
. - Beach
j - Jungle
s - Ship
w - Water
S - Kyna (Shaper)
B - Kieran (Bard)
R - Sasskasa (Ranger)
T - Anja (Rogue used T for thief)
W - Karl (Wizard)
P - Sssakkariah (Psychic Warrior)
F - Yoseph (Fighter)
# - Enemies


```
jjjjjWjjjj
jBjjjjjjSj
jjjjFjjjjj
jjTjjjjPjj
jjjjjjjjjj
....ss....
....ss....
....ss....
....ss....
....ss....
....ss....
..........
wwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwRw
wwwwwwwwww
```


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 7, 2005)

Kieran waits quietly.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 7, 2005)

Karl and Othu observe very carefully the surroundings, trying to detect any potential threats. 

Karl is shaking, he is extremely scared of being attacked. _"This was supposed to be easy, I should have known better nothing comes for free in this world_

OOC spot +5 and Othu spot +6


----------



## Ashy (Feb 7, 2005)

Spying his quarry, the lizardman explodes out of the water, sending a massive plume of water and spray into the air.  As he returns to the water, he whips out Asp and Boa and begins spinning them in the air, the sunlight glinting off their razor edges.  He then plummets downward, and again when he hits the water, a massive splash occurs and the lizardman smiles to himself.  _'That ssshould get their attention...'_, he thinks to himself.

OOC: Jump +9, Also, what do they look like?


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 7, 2005)

*Kyna stay quite in hiding, untill she knows what she is dealing with.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Round 1*

Everyone spots four large wasps landing on the beach and the boat.

Key:
. - Beach
j - Jungle
s - Ship
w - Water
S - Kyna (Shaper)
B - Kieran (Bard)
R - Sasskasa (Ranger)
T - Anja (Rogue used T for thief)
W - Karl (Wizard)
P - Sssakkariah (Psychic Warrior)
F - Yoseph (Fighter)
# - Enemies

Initiative:
Yoseph - 31
Kieran - 20
Sasskasa - 19
Kyna - 18
Karl - 14
Sssakkariah - 9
Giant Wasps - 8
Anja - 6


```
0123456789
  ||||||||||
a-jjjjjWjjjj
b-jBjjjjjjSj
c-jjjjjjjjjj
d-jjTjjjjPjj
e-jjjjjjjjjj
f-...Fss....
g-....11....
h-....11.22.
i-....ss.22.
j-....ss....
k-....44.33.
l-....44.33.
m-wwwwwwwwww
n-wwwwwwwwRw
o-wwwwwwwwww
```

Yoseph, seeing some of the wasps on his boat, moves toward one of the great beasts and thrusts with his rapier. He hits the large vermin in the side with a great hit (crit 6 damage).

Damage:
Wasp1 : -6
Yoseph: -10 (from earlier battle)
Sasskasa: -8 (from earlier battle)

Actions?


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 16, 2005)

_"Guess I will have to use this old crossbow again, I getting out of here as quickly as possible. It was supposed to be easy"_ Thinks Karl as he reloads his crossbow and aims at the giant Wasp facing him (1)

+1 range (Small light crossbow, 1d6, crit 19-20x2,


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 16, 2005)

* Kyna checks her wrist sheath that holds her bolts to make sure she loaded them completely.  As she checks she raises her wrist in front of her eyes and takes aim for the nearest bug.*


" From an amphibious invasion to target practice.  What a day so far."  She mutters to no one inparticular.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 16, 2005)

*Mother Anja aims her shortbow at the flying creatures, seemingly not aiming at any one in particular, and lets an arrow fly.*

_Stay in cover Yoseph!  Don't run out there!_ she screams mentally, hoping he won't be stung.

OOC - +5 ranged (shortbow 1d4/x3/60 ft.), however Anja has the Trust in Fate feat (when you are about to make a ranged attack and you have multiple foes to choose from, you may let the DM randomly determine which for you target, if the attack is a missile weapon or damaging spell, the attack gains a +2 to attack and damage.)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 16, 2005)

Kieran ducks through the scrub, moving up and to Mother Anja's left.  Once there, he nocks an arrow and fires at the nearest wasp.

*OOC*: _Move 20 ft. to d4 (through c2 and d3), ranged attack +3 (shortbow, point blank shot)._


----------



## Ashy (Feb 17, 2005)

Sasskasa skillfully launches two returners at the wasp closest to him.

OOC: +3 ranged (returner, 1d4/1d6, crit x2, 20ft., 1 lb., bludgeoning and piercing)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Round 2*

Key:
. - Beach
j - Jungle
s - Ship
w - Water
S - Kyna (Shaper)
B - Kieran (Bard)
R - Sasskasa (Ranger)
T - Anja (Rogue used T for thief)
W - Karl (Wizard)
P - Sssakkariah (Psychic Warrior)
F - Yoseph (Fighter)
# - Enemies

Initiative:
Yoseph - 31
Kieran - 20
Sasskasa - 19
Kyna - 18
Karl - 14
Sssakkariah - 9
Giant Wasps - 8
Anja - 6


```
0123456789
  ||||||||||
a-jjjjjWjjjj
b-jjjjjjjjSj
c-jjjjjjjjjj
d-jjTBjjjjjj
e-jjjjjjPjjj
f-...Fss22..
g-....1122..
h-..4411....
i-..44ss....
j-....ss....
k-....ss....
l-.......33.
m-wwwwwww33w
n-wwwwwwwwRw
o-wwwwwwwwww
```

Damage:
Wasp1 : -25
Wasp2 : -6
Wasp3 : -14
Yoseph: -10
Sasskasa: -16

Kieran moves forward and fires his bow and hits wasp1 in the head (5 damage).

Sasskasa launches two returners at the nearest wasp and both strike wasp3 (14 damage).

Kyna fires a wrist bolt at the nearest wasp and wasp1 in the left wing. (3 damage)

Karl reloads his crossbow and fires it at the nearest wasp, hitting wasp1 in its leg (6 damage).

Sssakkariah (auto-pilot) moves forward a bit and attacks the wasp with her spiked chain, but the weapon falls short of its mark.

Wasp1 attacks Yoseph but fails to hit. Wasp2 moves forward and attacks Sssakkariah but also fails to hit. Wasp3 moves up slightly into the water and attacks Sasskasa hitting the lizardfolk in the chest (8 damage). Luckily for Sasskasa the poison does not appear to be effecting him. Wasp4 moves closer.

Anja fires her short bow toward the wasps. She strikes wasp2 in the abdomen (6 damage).

Round 2:

Yoseph thrusts once more with his rapier and hits wasp1 once more (5 damage).

Actions?


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 18, 2005)

Cheered up by his hit, Karl reload his crossbow and shoots again the Wasp.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 18, 2005)

*Kyna takes aim again.  Shooting once more for the nearest wasps, not wanting to break from cover.*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 18, 2005)

With Yoseph blocking his line of sight on the first wasp, Kieran turns towards the one in front of Sssakkariah, firing again.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 18, 2005)

Sasskasa grits his teeth as the wasp's stinger plunges into this chest, but he still manages to catch his retreivers as they whiz back towards him.  Quickly, he plunges down into the water and moves under the wasp while still submerged.  He then draws Asp and comes up out of the water, directly beneath the massive insect and attempts to plunge his blade deeply into its underside.

OOC: I am not sure if the returners come back if they hit (I think it is only if they miss), if so, then ignore that bit in the above post.  Atk +6 melee (scimitar, 1d6, crit 18-20x2, 4 lb., one-handed, slashing)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Round 3*

Key:
. - Beach
j - Jungle
s - Ship
w - Water
d - downed enemy
S - Kyna (Shaper)
B - Kieran (Bard)
R - Sasskasa (Ranger)
T - Anja (Rogue used T for thief)
W - Karl (Wizard)
P - Sssakkariah (Psychic Warrior)
F - Yoseph (Fighter)
# - Enemies

Initiative:
Yoseph - 31
Kieran - 20
Sasskasa - 19
Kyna - 18
Karl - 14
Sssakkariah - 9
Giant Wasps - 8
Anja - 6


```
0123456789
  ||||||||||
a-jjjjjWjjjj
b-jjjjjjjjSj
c-jjjjjjjjjj
d-jjTBjjPjjj
e-jjjjjjddjj
f-...Fssdd..
g-..4411....
h-..4411....
i-....ss....
j-....ss....
k-....ss....
l-.......dd.
m-wwwwwwwddR
n-wwwwwwwwww
o-wwwwwwwwww
```

Damage:
Wasp1 : -39
Wasp2 : -23 (down)
Wasp3 : -35 (down)
Wasp4 : -4
Yoseph: -10
Sasskasa: -16

Kieran takes aim at wasp2 attacking Sssakkariah and fires hitting it in the side (7 damage).

Sasskasa's returners do not return since they hit their target. One actually is lodged into the creature's abdomen and the other bounced up onto the beach. As he strikes the wasp from the underside he hits a particularly vulnerable spot (critical 21 damage). The lizardfolk can feel the poison still in his blood but he is able to fight off the effects.

Kyna fires another wrist bolt and hits wasp1 again (2 damage).

Karl reloads his crossbow and fires it once more, hitting wasp1 in the head (5 damage).

Sssakkariah steps back and attacks with her spiked chain. This time she hits wasp2 in its head (9 damage).

Wasp1 attacks Yoseph but fails to hit. Wasp2 moves forward, attacks Sssakkariah again and misses. Wasp2's legs then give away and its body slumps down (1 damage from exertion). Wasp3's legs give away and its body slumps down. Sasskasa is able easily duck out of the way. Wasp4 moves forward and attacks Yoseph but he is able to easily duck out of the way.

Anja fires her short bow towards the wasps. She strikes wasp4 in the head (4 damage).

Round 3:

Yoseph thrusts again with his rapier and hits wasp1 once more (7 damage).

Actions?


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 18, 2005)

* Realizing that the bolts were getting her nowhere Kyna give up on them.  Pulling her rapier out from under her cascades of hair she breaks cover to assits Yoseph.*


----------



## Ashy (Feb 18, 2005)

Sasskasa retrieves his returner from the quickly sinking carapace of the wasp and then sprints and attacks the next nearest wasp with both Asp and Boa...

OOC: Attack wasp #4.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 19, 2005)

*Seeing her success with the arrows, Anja puts more into the air, hoping to take down one soon.  Fate was with her today, she could not fail!*

OOC - More arrow shootin' action!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 19, 2005)

Kieran slips over a step and launches another arrow.

*OOC*: _Five foot step to d4, fire at wasp 1._


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Round 4*

Key:
. - Beach
j - Jungle
s - Ship
w - Water
d - downed enemy
S - Kyna (Shaper)
B - Kieran (Bard)
R - Sasskasa (Ranger)
T - Anja (Rogue used T for thief)
W - Karl (Wizard)
P - Sssakkariah (Psychic Warrior)
F - Yoseph (Fighter)
# - Enemies

Initiative:
Yoseph - 31
Kieran - 20
Sasskasa - 19
Kyna - 18
Karl - 14
Sssakkariah - 9
Giant Wasps - 8
Anja - 6


```
0123456789
  ||||||||||
a-jjjjjWjjjj
b-jjjjjjjjjj
c-jjjjjjjjjj
d-jjTjBjjjjj
e-jjjjjPddjj
f-...Fssdd..
g-..44ddS...
h-..44dd....
i-..R.ss....
j-....ss....
k-....ss....
l-.......dd.
m-wwwwwwwddw
n-wwwwwwwwww
o-wwwwwwwwww
```

Damage:
Wasp1 : -52 (down)
Wasp2 : -24 (down)
Wasp3 : -36 (down)
Wasp4 : -11
Yoseph: -10
Sasskasa: -16

Kieran steps to the left and fires at wasp1 hittin it (3 damage).

Sasskasa moves grabbing his returner from the wasp's body before continuing around the small ship toward the wasp.

Kyna moves forward while pulling out her rapier, thrusting it at wasp1, she hits it in the head (5 damage).

Karl reloads and shoots once more but the bolt flies too high.

Sssakkariah moves up and attacks with her spiked chain (5 damage).

Wasp1 slumps to the deck of the ship.
Wasp2 & Wasp3 continue to bleed, unmoving.
Wasp4 tries to sting Yoseph but the slatblood is too quick for the large vermin.

Anja fires at the one remaining enemy and hits it in a leg (4 damage).

Round 4:

Yoseph swings at the one remaining wasp and hits it in the side (3 damage).

Actions?


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 21, 2005)

Karl finding it difficult to move in the jungle and unable to get a clear shot from his current position starts investigating the surroundings for anything of value or of interest.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 21, 2005)

The lizardman attacks the wasp with both Asp and Boa, his blades a whirling show of skill and lethality...


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 21, 2005)

* As the last wasp seems to be in good hands Kyna backs off a bit.  She keeps her rapier out incase she is needed*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 21, 2005)

*Anja is pleased at her success, and a strange smile seams her face.  Raising her bow at the last wasp, she lets another arrow fly.*

_I *can* do this, I *can!*_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 22, 2005)

In case Yoseph falls, Kieran readies an action to fire at the wasp, but otherwise holds fire and waits.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Combat Complete*

Key:
. - Beach
j - Jungle
s - Ship
w - Water
d - downed enemy
S - Kyna (Shaper)
B - Kieran (Bard)
R - Sasskasa (Ranger)
T - Anja (Rogue used T for thief)
W - Karl (Wizard)
P - Sssakkariah (Psychic Warrior)
F - Yoseph (Fighter)


```
0123456789
  ||||||||||
a-jjjjjWjjjj
b-jjjjjjjjjj
c-jjjjjjjjjj
d-jjTjBjjjjj
e-jjjjjPddjj
f-...Fssdd..
g-..ddddS...
h-..dddd....
i-..R.ss....
j-....ss....
k-....ss....
l-.......dd.
m-wwwwwwwddw
n-wwwwwwwwww
o-wwwwwwwwww
```

Damage:
Yoseph: -10
Sasskasa: -16

Kieran holds his action with arrow ready.

Sasskasa swings both of his scimitars at the wasp. One slices the beast in half while the second misses (critical 20 damage).

End of combat.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 22, 2005)

Sasskasa immediately locates and secures both of his retreivers and then begins picking through the corpses of the wasps for a symbolic trophy...


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 22, 2005)

* With all the wasps taken care of, Kyna cleans her rapier off and places it back in hiding under her hair. *

" Is everyone alright?"  She asks, prepared to do healing as needed.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 22, 2005)

OOC: Sasskasa is bleeding profusely from several wounds, but you note that as you ask, he looks down silently...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 22, 2005)

"Well done all!  Good job!" Mother Anja says happily, stowing her bow and going to see if any arrows were retriveable, taking out her sickle to dispatch any wasps that were not yet fully dead.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 23, 2005)

* Walking towards Sasskasa, Kyna raises her hands to his wounds and casts _Cure Light Wounds_.  She will wait to see how well it works to heal his wounds, she can cast the spell again if he does not heal enough.*


OOC: If Sasskasa only needs one casting, Kyna will then proceed to Yoseph next if he wants healing.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 23, 2005)

The lizardman nods subtly, his voice barely above a whisper, "Thankssss be to you."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 23, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> The lizardman nods subtly, his voice barely above a whisper, "Thankssss be to you."





*Kyna nods and smiles.*   

" You are welcome."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 23, 2005)

Kieran walks up to one of the wasps and kicks it lightly.  "I'd love to think that this would be the last of them, but something tells me that there's going to be more of these around here.  We probably ought to keep moving once we're ready."


----------



## Ashy (Feb 23, 2005)

Sasskasa examines the wasps, looking for signs and indications as to their status within the hive.  He knows that the warriors typically have enlarged mandibles and more fearsome-looking barbs on their legs and stingers.  He nods at Kieran's words, "Yessss, there will likely be many more."  Oddly, he does not seem disturbed by this in the least.

OOC: Knowledge (nature) 8
DOH!  I forgot my favored enemy was vermin!!!!  Arrrgghhhh!    Note to self...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 23, 2005)

Sasskasa finds an intact antenna that looks like a suitable symbolic trophy. He slices it off of the wasp's head.

Mother Anja moves over to each wasp and makes sure they will not get back up. Searching for intact arrows she finds that nearly all hit their intended target and are unsalvagable. Any others that missed flew out into the water.

Kyna casts a cure light wounds spell on Sasskasa (10) and Yoseph (7).

Sasskasa tries to discern more about the creatures:
[sblock]These appear to be a scouting group. You believe if you do not find the nest soon, others will undoubtable follow. Also, if others find the dead bodies they might do damage to the ship. It might be a good idea to hide the bodies or otherwise dispose of them before moving on.[/sblock]

Damage:
Yoseph: -3
Sasskasa: -6

OOC: The DM remembered about your favored enemy. That's why you did additional damage on your hits.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 24, 2005)

"You hardly seem disturbed by that possibility, Sasskasa."  Kieran smiles.  Apparently, the lizardman's somewhat used to hunting these things.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 24, 2005)

Sasskasa looks to Kieran, "Any chance to die isss also a chance to die glorioussssly, if one isss a true warrior."  He grins (or at least that is what it looks like, it could just as easily be the bearing of teeth), and then he adds, "Thessse are a ssscouting group. If the nessst isss not found ssssoon, othersss will follow. If othersss find thessse dead onesss, they might damage the sssship. We sssshould hide or dissspossse of the corpsssesss soon."

OOC: Shucks on the trophy, I was hoping to get a cool-looking mandible buckler or something...    Thanks for adding my bonuses, DM!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 24, 2005)

"Fair enough.  How do you want to get rid of them?  We could burn them, but that might just serve as a beacon to the others.  Drown them?"


----------



## Ashy (Feb 24, 2005)

OOC: Does Sasskasa think they will sink or float???


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 1, 2005)

Testing out his theory that the dead wasps will actually sink, Sasskasa pushes the wasp closest to the water further into the water. He sees that it does indeed sink. With the others' help, the lizardfolk is able to get all four wasp bodies into the water and sunk. One tried to float, but upon piercing it with a blade it sunk as well. A pocket of air had caused it to float.

Once all the bodies have been hidden in the water. Yoseph enlists the aid of the everyone to try and hide the boat as best as possible. Then all is ready to go. Everyone checks to see that they have all their equipment. Yoseph turns to the group. "Which way?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 1, 2005)

Karl looks at Yoseph puzzled by his question "You tell us my friend"


----------



## Ashy (Mar 1, 2005)

The lizardman nods at the gnome's words, "Yessss - are you not the guide?" he asks the sailor...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 1, 2005)

Yoseph looks surprised. "I was only supposed to transport you here. But as things have gotten a bit nasty, I figured I should go with you. Master Pheliben had said that your group had all the skills it needed to take care of things here. I just figured that one of you was good at tracking or leading or somesuch. I guess we could just head inland and hope for the best?" He glances at each individual as if hoping for a better solution.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 1, 2005)

"Head inland and hope for the best.  I don't have a better suggestion."  Kieran shrugs.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Mar 1, 2005)

*Kyna nods in agreement*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 1, 2005)

*Mother Anja shrugs.*

"Well, I'm not a tracker, but I'm going to guess that flying things don't leave many tracks to follow.  So, inland it is," she points out, and then turns to go inland.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 2, 2005)

The lizardman looks at Yoseph and puffs out his chest.  "I can track anything that livessss, sssailor, but I wassss not aware that we were looking for a beassst.  Move assside!"  He shoves his way to the head of the group and leads them into the jungle, where he is far more comfortable there at any rate...

With Asp in one hand and a returner in the other, Sasskasa slips into the canopy...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 2, 2005)

Kieran nocks an arrow and follows the lizardman into the jungle, reminding himself of the Deluene maidens and princesses sure to be impressed by his travels in the subtropics.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Mar 2, 2005)

* Kyna leaves her rapier hidden, instead she removes her daggers from their sheaths within the waistband of her skirt at the small of her back.  She follow Sasskasa and Kieran into the jungle.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 2, 2005)

The group heads inland with Sasskasa in the lead. After traveling but a few minutes, Kyna believes she has spotted the wasps nest. Pointing this out to the others, they too see what appears to be the nest in a tree. As you continue closer you do not spot any more wasps. After get closer you see why there are no wasps. A number of giant wasp bodies are strewn about near the nest along with other unknown bodies. Getting within 100 feet of the nest it appears that the other unknown bodies are that of giant ants. It would appear that a battle went on here. No clear victor is apparent.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Mar 2, 2005)

"Well now we know where the wasps came from and why they were heading towards the beach" She said as she motions to the carnage beneath the nest.  

" Looks like we need to be on the look out for giant ants as well as any remaining wasps.  Heaven only knows what other gaint creature make a home here."  She stands in dismay at the shear size of these "bugs" wondering what they will come across as they head farther inland.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 2, 2005)

The lizardman frowns and shakes his head slightly, looking around.  "No, sssomething isss not right here.  The wassspsss would not knowingly leave the nessst unlessss the queen had been taken."

OOC: Search check +2 (untrained) - Sasskasa is looking for signs of the fall of the queen, or possibly signs that she has been dragged off by the ants.  A queen wasp of that size would leave a mark!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 2, 2005)

Approaching the nest closer, Sasskasa determines that the battle is very recent. He determines that the ant/wasp battle occurred after the four you fought left the nest. Looking at the tracks near the nest, he can determine the direction the ants came from and the direction they left in. Looking through the wasp bodies, he determines that the queen is among them. It appears that the ants attacked when the nest was at its weakest. The ants attacked from all around the nest but left in a single direction.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 3, 2005)

Karl observes the "battlefield" without great interest. He is more intrigued by the lizardman technique. _"How can he see all that simply by looking at this area. He might not be as stupid as I initially taught"_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 3, 2005)

Kieran watches quietly, waiting to see what the lizardman finds.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Mar 3, 2005)

*After a close look Kyna agrees with the Lizardman.  She stands aside waiting to see what the next coruse of action will be.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 3, 2005)

*Anja shrugs, and looks at where the ants went.*

"I rather hope they're not going where we are," she remarks briskly, and listens carefully to the forest around her, to see if she can hear any sounds of civilization... or uncivilization if it comes to that.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 4, 2005)

Sasskasa relays what he learns from his inspection, concluding with, "Thessse are no normal antssss, I fear.  We mussst be cautiousssss."  He then looks up to the sky, trying to determine the time of day and then looks to the group.  "Tell me where you want to go, and I will lead you there..."

OOC: What time of day is it, please?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 4, 2005)

The sun is at nearly to the one quarter position, at about the half way point to its zenith. You estimate it to be about 8:30 a.m.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 4, 2005)

Sasskasa looks to the group, "Ssssso!  Where ssshall we go?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 4, 2005)

"Why don't we follow the ants?  If they're not normal, perhaps they'll lead us to something interesting, at least."


----------



## Ashy (Mar 4, 2005)

The lizardman nods and begins tracking the ants...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 8, 2005)

The lizardman skillfully tracks the ants as everyone else follows. After traveling about 5 minutes you come to a small hill which seems to have a hole at its summit. Nearby you see a very odd sight. Many ant bodies are litterally bursting from the ground as if they were in some sort of explosion.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 8, 2005)

*OOC*: _The ants bursting from the ground — are they dead?_


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 8, 2005)

OOC: Sorry for the confussion. Yes. They are quite dead. Many are in multiple pieces.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 8, 2005)

"Anyone have a guess what's going on here?"  Kieran says this quietly, wondering if he should be seeking cover.  He absentmindedly fiddles with his bowstring.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 9, 2005)

The lizardman looks around and tries to puzzle it all out.  "Perhapsss ssssomething isss underground..."

OOC: Knowledge checks galore!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 14, 2005)

Sasskasa can not quite get a feel for what has happened here. Although upon examining the hole and remembering back to the wasps' nest he does come to some reality. Both are of very new construction. Nether has been around for more then a day, which seems odd. Both types of vermin are more inclined to build nests and keep them then to abandon a nest to build a new one. He also thinks back to Yoseph's words after the attack.

_Yoseph: "I have heard of similar creatures to these. Troglodytes I believe they are called. But I have never heard of them getting this large. Most disturbing."_

The lizardman is definately perplexed by all of this. As far as the hole, it is consistent with the entrance to a giant ant nest.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 14, 2005)

Sasskasa conveys his knowledge and thoughts on the subject to the others and then looks around.  "Now where sssshall we go?"


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Mar 14, 2005)

*Kyna looks around taking the surrounds.  Unsure if there are any real paths to follow she sighs and turns to the lizardman*

"Let us just keep heading inland in the same direction we have been going.  Unless anyone else has another idea?"  She looks from member to member.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 15, 2005)

Unless given a better alternative, the lizardman does as he has been bid...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 15, 2005)

Kieran smiles at Kyna.  "The finest decisions of the Deluene kings have often been made for less substantial reasons."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Mar 15, 2005)

*Kyna smiles a shy little smile back.*


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 15, 2005)

Karl follow silently the other always keeping an eye on his surrounding. Othu is also observing around.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Round 1 - Part 1*

Agreeing to move on, everyone moves past the area of the hole trying to tread lightly in case there are indeed large ants underground. Continuing on for a bit more, you come to a particularly dense section of jungle. Moving on, Karl and Sssakkariah spot the faint hint of webbing along some of the trees. But it is Sssakkariah who spots the beast. She is able to point and issue a warning of "Look out!" before the huge spider has a chance to spring its trap. Everyone is alerted as it drops from the trees above.

Key:
. - Jungle
t - Tree
S - Kyna
B - Kieran
R - Sasskasa
T - Anja
W - Karl
O - Otuh (Owl)
P - Sssakkariah
F - Yoseph
1 - Huge Spider

Initiative:
Yoseph - 27
Sssakkariah - 22
Anja - 19
Karl - 15
Huge Spider - 6
Otuh - 5
Kyna - 5
Sasskasa - 3
Kieran - 2


```
111
  0123456789012
  |||||||||||||
a-.............
b-.t...t...t...
c-..11...R.....
d-.1111........
e-t1111F.......
f-..11......t..
g-.............
h-..P.t......t.
i-.......OW....
j-.t...........
k-.....t.B.....
l-...t........t
m-........S....
n-.....t.......
o-.......T..t..
```

Damage:
Yoseph: -3
Sasskasa: -6
Spider: -6

Yoseph charges the spider and hits it in a leg with his rapier (6 damage).

Sssakkariah circles around to the left to attack the spider from that side. She flings her spiked chain at the monstrosity. She misses the target and her weapon gets stuck in the ground (rolled a 1).

Actions Anja & Karl?


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 15, 2005)

Karl quickly draw his crossbow, load it with a quarrel steps back (5' step) and fires at the beast.

_"When is this going to stop, at least I didn't carry that good old crossbow for nothing"[/COLOR]

OOC  +1 range (Small light crossbow, 1d6, crit 19-20x2,_


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Round 1 - Part 2*

Moving things along...

Key:
. - Jungle
t - Tree
S - Kyna
B - Kieran
R - Sasskasa
T - Anja
W - Karl
O - Otuh (Owl)
P - Sssakkariah
F - Yoseph
1 - Huge Spider

Initiative:
Yoseph - 27
Sssakkariah - 22
Anja - 19
Karl - 15
Huge Spider - 6
Otuh - 5
Kyna - 5
Sasskasa - 3
Kieran - 2


```
111
  0123456789012
  |||||||||||||
a-.............
b-.t...t...t...
c-..11...R.....
d-.1111........
e-t1111F.......
f-..11......t..
g-.............
h-..P.t......t.
i-.......O.W...
j-.t...........
k-.....t.B.....
l-...t.T......t
m-........S....
n-.....t.......
o-..........t..
```

Damage:
Yoseph: -15
Sasskasa: -6

Yoseph charges the spider and hits it in a leg with his rapier (6 damage).

Sssakkariah circles around to the left to attack the spider from that side. She flings her spiked chain at the monstrosity. She misses the target and it gets stuck in the ground (rolled a 1).

Anja moves closer and fires her bow at the spider. The arrow hits it in one of its massive legs (3 damage).

Karl steps back and fires at the huge vermin. But the shot flies into the trees above it.

The spider attacks the saltblood human with its huge fangs and hits him (12 damage). The spider pumps venom into Yoseph's arm. He has looked better.

Actions Otuh, Kyna, Sasskasa, & Kieran?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 16, 2005)

"Spiders, frogs, ants, wasps.  If we stumble across a giant witch's cauldron, I'm going back to Seagarden." Kieran moves forward and fires his bow at the vermin.  

*OOC*: _Up to g7, fire once...[+3 attack, 1d6/x3/60 ft.]_


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Mar 16, 2005)

* Kyna has drawn her rapier and stands at ready.  She will assist where she is most needed.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Round 1 - Part 3 & Round 2 - Part 1*

Round 1:

Key:
. - Jungle
t - Tree
S - Kyna
B - Kieran
R - Sasskasa
T - Anja
W - Karl
O - Otuh (Owl)
P - Sssakkariah
F - Yoseph
1 - Huge Spider

Initiative:
Yoseph - 27
Sssakkariah - 22
Anja - 19
Karl - 15
Huge Spider - 6
Otuh - 5
Kyna - 5
Sasskasa - 3
Kieran - 2


```
111
  0123456789012
  |||||||||||||
a-.............
b-.t...t...t...
c-..11...R.....
d-.1111........
e-t1111.F......
f-..11......t..
g-.......B.....
h-..P.t......t.
i-.........W...
j-.t...........
k-.....t.......
l-...t.T......t
m-........S....
n-.....t.......
o-..........t..
```

Damage:
Yoseph: -15
Sasskasa: -6
Spider: -30

Yoseph charges the spider and hits it in a leg with his rapier (6 damage).

Sssakkariah circles around to the left to attack the spider from that side. She flings her spiked chain at the monstrosity. She misses the target and it gets stuck in the ground (rolled a 1).

Anja moves closer and fires her bow at the spider. The arrow hits it in one of its massive legs (3 damage).

Karl steps back and fires at the huge vermin. But the shot flies into the trees above it.

The spider attacks the saltblood human with its huge fangs and hits him (12 damage). The spider pumps venom into Yoseph's arm. He has looked better.

Otuh flies over to Karl and circles over his head.

Kyna draws her rapier and readies herself for support.

Sasskasa throws two of his returners at the huge vermin. The first one lodges in its body doing massive damage (crit 20 damage). The second flies too high and returns to the lizardman's hand.

Kieran moves closer to the combat and lets an arrow fly. It hits the ground just in front of the huge creature.

Round 2:

Yoseph thrusts at the spider and hits with a very weak attack (1 damage). The fighter steps back a step to try and catch his breath.

Sssakkariah pulls and retrieves her weapon from the ground.

Actions Anja & Karl?


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 16, 2005)

Karl relentlessy continue to fire his crossbow


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Round 2 - Part 2*

Round 2:

Key:
. - Jungle
t - Tree
S - Kyna
B - Kieran
R - Sasskasa
T - Anja
W - Karl
O - Otuh (Owl)
P - Sssakkariah
F - Yoseph
1 - Huge Spider
# - Giant Ants

Initiative:
Yoseph - 27
Sssakkariah - 22
Anja - 19
Karl - 15
Ants - 12
Huge Spider - 6
Otuh - 5
Kyna - 5
Sasskasa - 3
Kieran - 2


```
111
  0123456789012
  |||||||||||||
a-.............
b-.t...t...t...
c-..11...R.....
d-.1111........
e-t1111.F......
f-..11......t..
g-.......B.....
h-..P.t......t.
i-.........W...
j-.t...........
k-.....t.......
l-...t.T......t
m-........S....
n-.....t.......
o-.......23.t..
```

Damage:
Yoseph: -15
Sasskasa: -6
Sssakkariah: -11
Spider: -30

Yoseph thrusts at the spider and hits with a very weak attack (1 damage). The fighter steps back a step to try and catch his breath.

Sssakkariah pulls and retrieves her weapon from the ground.

Anja fires another arrow at the spider but it goes wide skittering off into the foliage.

Karl fires at the huge vermin. But the bolt somehow gets lodged in the crossbow (rolled a 1). He will need to dislodge it before he can use the weapon again.

Kyna spots two ants about six feet long move up from behind her.

The spider turns, attacks the Thinblood and hits her (11 damage). The spider pumps venom into Sssakkariah's leg. The poison is causes her to shake.

Actions Otuh, Kyna, Sasskasa, & Kieran?


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Mar 16, 2005)

*Kyna hears the ants coming up behind and turns to face them.  Just before she turns she watches helplessly as Sssakkariah and Yoseph are poisoned.  Raising her rapier she moves to attack the ants before they can get any closer to the others who have their hands full with the spider. *

"Oh, we really have our work cut out for us!"  Glancing over her shoulder she hopes the tow poisoned members of the group can hold on long enough to finsh these large pest off.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 16, 2005)

Sasskasa hisses a draconic battlecry and charges, ending the charge with a leap into the air, whirling both Asp and Boa at his sides.

OOC: Charge then Jump +9 - I am hoping to land on the spider's back and secure my hold there by planting Asp and Boa into the thing's hide...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 16, 2005)

Kieran withdraws from combat to an appropriate distance, drops his bow at his feat, and, unstrapping his lute, begins to play the recessional from Hanzart's _Kingsmarch_.

*OOC*: _Withdraw to J7, inspire courage [+1 morale bonus on attacks, damage, saves against fear and charm]._


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Round 2 - Part 3 & Round 3 - Part 1 & 2*

Round 2:

Key:
. - Jungle
t - Tree
S - Kyna
B - Kieran
R - Sasskasa
T - Anja
W - Karl
O - Otuh (Owl)
P - Sssakkariah
F - Yoseph
1 - Huge Spider
# - Giant Ants

Initiative:
Yoseph - 27
Sssakkariah - 22
Anja - 19
Karl - 15
Ants - 12
Huge Spider - 6
Otuh - 5
Kyna - 5
Sasskasa - 3
Kieran - 2


```
111
  0123456789012
  |||||||||||||
a-.............
b-.t..Rt...t...
c-..11.........
d-.1111........
e-t1111..F.....
f-..11......t..
g-.............
h-....t......t.
i-..P......W...
j-.t.....B.....
k-.....t.......
l-...t.T......t
m-.............
n-.....t..S....
o-.......23.t..
```

Damage:
Yoseph: -15
Sasskasa: -6
Sssakkariah: -11
Spider: -32
Ant3: -6 (down)

Yoseph thrusts at the spider and hits with a very weak attack (1 damage). The fighter steps back a step to try and catch his breath.

Sssakkariah pulls and retrieves her weapon from the ground.

Anja fires another arrow at the spider but it goes wide skittering off into the foliage.

Karl fires at the huge vermin. But the bolt somehow gets lodged in the crossbow (rolled a 1). He will need to dislodge it before he can use the weapon again.

Kyna spots two ants about six feet long move up from behind her.

The spider turns, attacks the Thinblood and hits her (11 damage). The spider pumps venom into Sssakkariah's leg. The poison is causes her to shake.

Otuh continues to circle above her master's head.

Kyna steps back to the ants and pierces one of them (5 damage).

Sasskasa charges the spider and then leaps upon its back. He tries to stab it with one of his scimitars, but has trouble due to his precarious position upon the spider's back.

Kieran withdraws and begins playing his lute. Everyone feels more courageous and ready to take done their opponents.

Round 3:

Yoseph steps back another step to continue to catch his breath.

Sssakkariah attacks the great beast with her spiked chain again but misjudges the distance, missing. She steps back from the battle breathing heavily.

Anja fires another arrow at the spider, barely striking it in a leg (2 damage).

Karl dislodges the bolt from his crossbow. But the bolt splinters as it is removed and is unusable.

Both ants try to attack the Shaper but fail to connect. The one that Kyna hit earlier slumps to the ground (was at 0 hp & took 1 damage from the exertion).

The spider tries to fling the lizardman off of its back and is able to send Sasskasa flying. Sssakkariah slumps to the ground. She looks very weak.

Actions Otuh, Kyna, Sasskasa & Kieran?


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Mar 16, 2005)

*With the one ant down Kyna turns her full force of the other, attacking the remain ant with her rapier.*

ooc: If she is able to kill the last ant and the others have the spider under control she will try to help Yoseph and Sssakariah.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 16, 2005)

The lizardman growls and wades into the spider, trying to attack its vulnerable underbelly and stay away from its fangs.

OOC: Full attack...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Round 3 - Part 3 & Round 4 - Part 1*

Round 3:

Key:
. - Jungle
t - Tree
S - Kyna
B - Kieran
R - Sasskasa
T - Anja
W - Karl
O - Otuh (Owl)
P - Sssakkariah
F - Yoseph
1 - Huge Spider
# - Giant Ants

Initiative:
Yoseph - 27
Sssakkariah - 22
Anja - 19
Karl - 15
Ants - 12
Huge Spider - 6
Otuh - 5
Kyna - 5
Sasskasa - 3
Kieran - 2


```
111
  0123456789012
  |||||||||||||
a-.............
b-.t...t...t...
c-..11R........
d-.1111........
e-t1111..F.....
f-..11......t..
g-.............
h-....t......t.
i-..P......W...
j-.t.....B.....
k-.....t.......
l-...t.T......t
m-.............
n-.....t..S....
o-.......23.t..
```

Damage:
Yoseph: -15
Sasskasa: -6
Sssakkariah: -11
Spider: -53
Ant3: -6 (down)

Yoseph steps back another step to continue to catch his breath.

Sssakkariah attacks the great beast with her spiked chain again but misjudges the distance, missing. She steps back from the battle breathing heavily.

Anja fires another arrow at the spider, barely striking it in a leg (2 damage).

Karl dislodges the bolt from his crossbow. But the bolt splinters as it is removed and is unusable.

Both ants try to attack the Shaper but fail to connect. The one that Kyna hit earlier slumps to the ground (was at 0 hp & took 1 damage from the exertion).

The spider tries to fling the lizardman off of its back and is able to send Sasskasa flying. Sssakkariah slumps to the ground. She looks very weak.

Otuh continues her flying in circles.

Kyna thrusts at the remaining ant, but the ant's tough carapace deflects the blow.

Sasskasa advances on the spider and attacks with both Asp and Boa. Asp hits the spider in one leg (10 damage), while Boa hits another leg (11 damage).

Kieran continues to play his song.

Round 4:

Yoseph drops to his knees. He seems to be really weak.

Sssakkariah doesn't seem to be able to do much.

Anja fires another arrow at the spider and instead hits the ground.

Action Karl?


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 16, 2005)

_"Darn crossbow, it's really not the time"_ Karl now sweating tries his best to unjam the crossbow

OOC untrained disable device +4


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Round 4 - Part 2*

Round 4:

Key:
. - Jungle
t - Tree
S - Kyna
B - Kieran
R - Sasskasa
T - Anja
W - Karl
O - Otuh (Owl)
P - Sssakkariah
F - Yoseph
1 - Huge Spider
# - Giant Ants

Initiative:
Yoseph - 27
Sssakkariah - 22
Anja - 19
Karl - 15
Ants - 12
Huge Spider - 6
Otuh - 5
Kyna - 5
Sasskasa - 3
Kieran - 2


```
111
  0123456789012
  |||||||||||||
a-.............
b-.t..Rt...t...
c-..11.........
d-.1111........
e-t1111..F.....
f-..11......t..
g-.............
h-....t......t.
i-..P......W...
j-.t.....B.....
k-.....t.......
l-...t.T......t
m-.............
n-.....t..S....
o-.......23.t..
```

Damage:
Yoseph: -15
Sasskasa: -15
Sssakkariah: -11
Spider: -58
Ant3: -6 (down)

Yoseph drops to his knees. He seems to be really weak.

Sssakkariah doesn't seem to be able to do much.

Anja fires another arrow at the spider and instead hits the ground.

Karl gets the crossbow reloaded and is able to fire it, hiting the spider in the body (5 damage).

The ant tries to attack Kyna, but its attack is deflected by her armor.

The spider tries to attack Sasskasa and hits the lizardman in the stomach (9 damage). The fangs pump its poison into the ranger, but Sasskasa's body is able to fight off the initial effects of the venom.

Actions Otuh, Kyna, Sasskasa & Kieran?


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 17, 2005)

Karl keeps on firing, his spell aren't really useful here.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 17, 2005)

Sasskasa. enraged that the scurrilious creature dare touch his near-divine flesh, scream-hisses a chilling battle cry in draconic.  He begins whirling and spinning both of his blades around his body, building their momentum and then drives them home into the creature's putrid body.

OOC: Full attack.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Round 4 - Part 3 & Round 5*

Round 4:

Key:
. - Jungle
t - Tree
S - Kyna
B - Kieran
R - Sasskasa
T - Anja
W - Karl
O - Otuh (Owl)
P - Sssakkariah
F - Yoseph
1 - Huge Spider
# - Giant Ants

Initiative:
Yoseph - 27
Sssakkariah - 22
Anja - 19
Karl - 15
Ants - 12
Huge Spider - 6
Otuh - 5
Kyna - 5
Sasskasa - 3
Kieran - 2


```
111
  0123456789012
  |||||||||||||
a-.............
b-.t...t...t...
c-..11R........
d-.1111........
e-t1111..F.....
f-..11......t..
g-.............
h-....t......t.
i-..P......W...
j-.t.....B.....
k-.....t.......
l-...t.T......t
m-.............
n-.....t..S....
o-.......23.t..
```

Damage:
Yoseph: -15
Sasskasa: -15
Sssakkariah: -11
Spider: -69 (down)
Ant2: -10 (down)
Ant3: -6 (down)

Yoseph drops to his knees. He seems to be really weak.

Sssakkariah doesn't seem to be able to do much.

Anja fires another arrow at the spider and instead hits the ground.

Karl gets the crossbow reloaded and is able to fire it, hiting the spider in the body (5 damage).

The ant tries to attack Kyna, but its attack is deflected by her armor.

The spider tries to attack Sasskasa and hits the lizardman in the stomach (9 damage). The fangs pump its poison into the ranger, but Sasskasa's body is able to fight off the initial effects of the venom.

Otuh stays near her master.

Kyna thrusts at the ant and misses once more. The blow bouncing off of the ants tough hide.

Sasskasa attacks with both Asp and Boa, but only Asp hits (11 damage). The great beast slumps to the ground.

Kieran continues to play his tune.

Round 5:

Actions?

Yoseph does nothing.

Sssakkariah does nothing.

Anja whirls around and fires an arrow at the one remaining ant and hits it in its head (crit 10 damage).

Sasskasa can feel the venom coursing through his veins. He feels his strength sapping away from him (-3 temporary strength loss).

End of combat!

Damage:
Yoseph: -15
Sasskasa: -15
Sssakkariah: -11

Temporary Strength Loss:
Yoseph: -6
Sssakkariah: -10
Sasskasa: -3


----------



## Ashy (Mar 17, 2005)

Sasskasa, despite his wounds and his lessened strength, raises the gore-covered Asp and Boa into the air and roars a triumphant cry.

"SSSssss-KAAAAaaaaaaa-isssSSSSSSSHHHHH!"

He then moves over and removes the head of the horrid beast and begins looking for a suitable trophy...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 17, 2005)

Mother Anja moves to each of the creatures to make sure it is dead. Then she searches for any usable projectiles. She is able to salvage one arrow that she replaces in her quiver.

Meanwhile Kyna has determined that while she can heal Yoseph's, Sasskasa's and Sssakkariah's wounds she can do nothing for their waning strength. She determines that the best thing for them is rest. While Sasskasa can still get around, Yoseph is very weak and Sssakkariah is too weak to move very much.

Sasskasa and Keiran search the immediate area for a good place to rest. Sasskasa finds a small cave about 150 yards away. A quick inspection reveals that the cave is uninhabited. It appears to be a good place to rest and recover.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 17, 2005)

Kieran will assist Kyna with the healing as best he can, tending to wounds and attempting to help with Sssakkariah's weakness.

*OOC*: _He'll cast a _cure light wounds_ and a _cure minor wounds_ on whoever seems to need it most.  Then he'll use his _lesser restoration_ ability (see Talents/Transformations) on Sssakkariah._


----------



## Ashy (Mar 17, 2005)

OOC: Did Sasskasa get a goody?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 17, 2005)

Sasskasa finds nothing of interest for a trophy other then a fang. Upon further examination he thinks that if he can find the right artisan in Seagarden he might have a unique weapon with this fang. He tucks it away in his pack. He also retrieves the one returner that hit the vermin.

Kieran uses his ability to restore some of Sssakkariah's strength (+4 STR). She is able to get around a bit better now.

Kyna casts two cure spells. One on Yoseph (+8 HP) and the other on Sasskasa (+9 HP). The healing energy flows into their wounds closing them. They are in much better shape now.

Everyone moves to the cave to rest. Watches are setup and the groups gets some much needed rest. The darker parts of the cave allow those that wish to sleep to do so even though it is still late morning.

Damage:
Yoseph: -7
Sasskasa: -6
Sssakkariah: -11

Temporary Strength Loss:
Yoseph: -6
Sssakkariah: -6
Sasskasa: -3

OOC: Let me know if these actions aren't OK and I'll change them. If Kieran and Kyna want to burn the rest of their spells to heal who they can let me know. Other then that, go check out the OOC thread for some important bookkeeping... Also removed the text 'Then he casts a cure light wounds spell on the thinblood (+8 HP). She is looking much better.' from Kieran's actions. He already used his one first level spell back on the ship to heal himself.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 22, 2005)

Kyna and Kieran expend the rest of their healing powers for the day to retore a bit more of the others health. The hours pass uneventfully and as evening approaches the injured are feeling better then they were this morning. It is now about 8pm at night.

Damage:
Yoseph: -3
Sasskasa: -2
Sssakkariah: -2

Temporary Strength Loss:
Yoseph: -5
Sssakkariah: -5
Sasskasa: -2

OOC: Using Kyna's remaining level 0 spells (4) and using Kieran's remaining 0 spells (3) and one innate ability. Sssakkariah healed 6; Yoseph healed 1; Sasskasa healed 1. All three healed 3 and 1 point of strength for the night's rest.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 23, 2005)

"Are we in better shape, then?  Ready to fight more of the giant vermin?  Or perhaps find a little breakfast?" Kieran grins.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 23, 2005)

"I am alwaysss read to die a warrior'ssss death.", the lizardman says simply.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2005)

*Mother Anja wipes her forehead, thankful that they survived the battle.*

"What can I do to help?" she asks the others, going to tend to her weakened party members.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2005)

"Nothing then?  Well, if we're feeling up to it, I rather think we have an island to explore.  Who's with me?" Anja says, sounding infernally cheerful.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 21, 2005)

"I am ready. alwayssss...", the lizardman retorts.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

"I agree.  We should keep moving if everyone feels up to it.  We were brought here for a reason, shall we move out to find it?"  Kyna stands up and streachs her tiny body as she speaks.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 25, 2005)

The lizardman looks to Kyna, "And what wassss thissss reassssson?"


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

Kyna gives the lizardman a level stare.  Keeping her voice neutral she responds.

"Ask Yoseph, he is the one who brought us here, but I if I remember right we are to meet someone."   Kyna reminds herself that when dealing with him it is best to not let your temper flare.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 26, 2005)

Sasskasa looks from Kyna to Yoseph.  He seems unfazed by Kyna's demeanor...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 28, 2005)

As the group gathers their things, Yoseph points. "Look!" As you look in the direction he is pointing you see a definate glow in the distance. Now that it is dark you can see what was not visible in the daylight. "That is where we need to go."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Apr 28, 2005)

* Kyna follows Yospeh's finger as he points.  Her eyes come to rest on the glow in the distance.  As the guide speaks, Kyna shoots the Lizardman a hard look from the corner of her eye.*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 28, 2005)

Kieran straps his bow over his shoulder and sighs.  _We bicker more than the ladies in my father's court during May.  We're sure to be eaten alive carrying on like this._  "Shall we then?"


----------



## Ashy (Apr 29, 2005)

The lizardman nods, "Yessss."  He draws Asp and Boa and heads in the direction of the light...


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 2, 2005)

You gather your equipment and head in the direction of the light. Luckily there are no other creatures between you and your destination or least nothing attacks you.

At last you look into a valley where a glowing boulder sets imbedded in the earth. Yoseph points to the boulder. "That is the falling star from last night. That is what we are here for. But be on your guard. For though I do not know what, there is danger here."


----------



## Ashy (May 2, 2005)

The lizardman looks at Yoseph like he is a stupid calf ready to walk into the slaughter.  "Why do we sssseek thisssss?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 3, 2005)

Yoseph turns to the lizardman. "Master Pheliben told me that the sky metal is what we seek. It is believed to be an excellent metal for armor and weapons." Then he gets a worried look on his face. "But Pheliben also mentioned great danger here as well. We need to be careful." The saltblood starts to walk toward the sky boulder, but then turns to look at the group. "You coming?"


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (May 3, 2005)

*Kyna shurgs and moves forward.  She losen her daggers and raiper within their sheaths as she walks.*


----------



## Ashy (May 3, 2005)

Sasskasa follows but asks, "How ssshall we carry thisss metal?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2005)

"Probably not by putting it in our pockets, I'd wager.  Hopefully there's a few smaller chunks, or we can make a few, then use a sledge or something to haul them out...  Of course, I'd rather hate to think there's any surprises waiting.  Be careful children," Mother Anja opins, keeping her bow ready as she creeps forward.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 4, 2005)

*OOC*: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2219307#post2219307


----------



## DarkMaster (May 4, 2005)

Karl who was daydreaming looking at the jungle in front of them is waked up by Pheliben calls.

He nervously shake his head and starts walking towards the others.

OOC Does Karl knows anything about Sky metal, Knowledge arcane 13, Knowledge the plane 10, knowledge history 10


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

As you get within 20 feet of the glowing sky boulder, Yoseph raises up his hand to stop everyone. "Well! Pheliben said to use this once we were near the fallen star. I suppose this is close enough for it." He pulls a black piece of cloth from his pocket and begins unfolding it. It unfolds to a 6 feet diameter black circle. Then he places it on the ground. When he does this, it is as if a hole has formed in the ground. Then Yoseph squats down and sticks his head in the hole. You are taken aback by the sight of his head disappearing into the blackness of the hole. Then he pulls it back out. "I'll be back in a minute." He then crawls into the hole and completely disappears.

OOC: Karl recognizes the term sky metal in reference to a new kind of metal. It is also known as Adamantine and is suppose to be very strong. He also recognizes the thing that Yoseph is in now. It is known as a portable hole. Karl knows all that is in the description in the DMG.


----------



## Ashy (May 4, 2005)

Sasskasa skakes his head slowly from side to side.  "Foolssss.  We all foolsss on ssssom thrice-damned foolsss errand, I ssssay!", he grumbles.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2005)

"What in the name of little apples is he doing down there?  Yoseph?  What's going on?" Anja calls, curious about what he's doing.  Zek regards the place with fascination.  This place was so strangely vibrant, so different than anything he had known before... these experiences were _his_ and his alone, not Anja's, and for that he blessed what god had nudged him to this voyage.


----------



## Ashy (May 12, 2005)

Sasskasa keeps a keen eye trained on the jungle around them, in case any other critters decided to mistake the party for tasty treats...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

"Yoseph, are you all right?" Anja calls.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 5, 2005)

Sasskasa sniffs the air warily...  "I fear that sssssomething issss wrong...", he says omniously.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2005)

*Kyna stands quietly, feeling wary as well.  Something is out of place, but she can not put her finger on it. *


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 28, 2005)

As everyone looks on in awe and wonders about the fate of Yoseph, Karl waves his hands in the air. "He will be back soon. That is a portable hole he is in. It is an easy way to store equipment and treasure. Also, I have heard of this 'sky metal'. It is supposed to be very strong and rare. It could mean quite alot of gold for us all."

After about five minutes, Yoseph' head appears out of the void. It is a most disheartening feeling watching his disembodied head hang there for a moment. Then he tosses several picks and shovels on the nearby ground. Then he pokes his head back down into the hole. A moment later he is craling back out with a small chest.

He places the chest on the ground and pulls out a key from one of his pockets. He places the key in a lock on the front of the chest and opens it. Inside the chest are a number of stoppered flasks and several velvet bags. He picks up a flask reads the label, nods, unstoppers it, and drinks the liquid inside (a potion?). "Ah! That feels better." He is flexing his muscles. He pulls out two more flasks, handing one to Sssakkariah and one to Sasskasa. Anyone nearby can see, written in common on each flask, the person's name and below that the words "Drink Now!". Their are seven flasks remaining in the chest. Each appears to have one of the parties names on them and the words "For Battle!" below the name.

Yoseph distributes the remaining flasks, one per person. Then he grabs one of the picks and turns to the others. "Now we get to be miners." He grins and motions to the sky boulder.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

"Well now, thank you very much Yoseph.  And yes, let's get what we came for!" Mother Anja says enthusiastically.  She grabs up a pick and strolls over to the boulder.  She has no idea what to do, but she figures she can pick it up easily enough.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Kyna grabs a pick and heads to the boulder.  She stands in front of it wondering what they will do once this boulder is a pile of rocks.  

"What value could this thing be to our "host"?"  she muses to herself.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 29, 2005)

The lizardman eyes Yoseph, the bottle, and then the sailor again.  "What issss thissss?", he asks, shaking the bottle in Yoseph's face.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 30, 2005)

Sssakkariah echos Sasskasa's query and Yoseph turns to them. "It is a healing elixer. It should return your strength and heal any remaining wounds you may have. The second one is geared for each of us should we need it for combat. Pheliben provided these for us. Please, drink the healing elixer." Sssakkariah shrugs and does as Yoseph suggests. After a few moments she seems to be looking much better then she was.

Yoseph turns back to the sky boulder and begins pounding it with the pick. Kieran hefts a pick and begins helping with the mining of the boulder. After a bit of effort several hunks of the boulder are at their feet. Sssakkariah grabs a shovel and scoops up some of the hunks of sky boulder. She turns to Yoseph. "Where?" He motions to the hole. "Just toss them in there." So she walks them over to the hole and lets them slide in. The rocks wink out as they hit the hole.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 30, 2005)

Sasskasa drinks the potion as well and then draws Asp and Boa, feeling the strength return to his limbs.  He looks for a high vantage point and then heads in that direction.  "I will watch over ussss sssso that nothing comessss upon ussss while we work..."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 12, 2005)

The group spends about an hour hacking away at the boulder. Sasskasa spends his time in a nearby tree keeping watch over the group. After hacking off some of the boulder and placing it into the hole, Yoseph calls for a rest period. After that you return to the boulder for another hour of mining. Sasskasa has not reported anything from his lookout spot. After the second rest period, Yoseph declares that he believes you have enough ore. He places the picks and shovels into the hole. Then he picks it up, folds it up and places the 'cloth' into his pocket.

"Well! I guess that is it. Sasskasa, please come down from there. We are ready to head for the boat."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

Knya give back the tools she was using to mine and makes ready to leave after Yoseph menions heading back to the boat.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 31, 2005)

Kieran wipes the sweat from his brow and follows the others back to the boat, musing on whether or not sky metal would make quality musical instruments and if the cost would outweigh the trouble of acquiring it (not to mention how much trouble he'd have convincing folks not to use it for weapons — why use something so rare for war?).


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 3, 2005)

Having already shouldered her gear, Kyna stands looking around wondering how anyone knew this was here in the first place.  _Did someone know where to look, or did they happen upon it?  If its location was know why trust strangers to mine the rare metal...?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2005)

Anja sighs a bit and prepares to head back to the ship.  The portent of coming here, the strangeness of the wasps... and yet only to mine some stones... there was something vaguely disappointing about this, though Anja couldn't put her finger on it.  _Maybe it's because I was expecting more adventure.  I am young, Anja is not, she would be satisfied with a job well done with few people hurt,_ Zek admonishes himself silently.  Mother Anja's smile reappears on her face, and she whistles a soft tune as they begin to walk.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 9, 2005)

Sasskasa drops silently and fludily from his perch and nods once, turtly, to Yoseph.  "Lead on, sssssailor...", he hisses.  Although it is hard to tell, you think that there is a scowl on his nornally sour features...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 9, 2005)

As you gather you all begin to wonder if this is it. Yoseph begins to lead the way back to the boat. But then Karl's owl begins to frantically circle the wizard's head and then lands on his shoulder. Karl asks for everyone to stop. Then he points back toward the sky boulder. "Hear that? A cracking sound." In an instant the sound crescendos into a very loud cracking sound. It is Karl that first spots the cracks in the sky boulder. Then the sky boulder shatters and all that is left is a core. The core is about two feet in diameter. The core begins to unfold itself into the shape of a small creature. As you look on in awe the creature, some sort of reptile from the look of it, quickly grows to many times its original size. It must be eight feet tall. It looks at you with malevolent eyes and bellows a roar.


```
z...................................
y...................................
x.........................t.........
w...............t...................
v.......t.....................b.....
u...................................
t......................t............
s.............b.....................
r..........................b........
q....r............t.................
p...rr...t..........................
o.....r.............................
n...........................t.......
m...................................
l..t....r...........................
k...................................
j.............................t.....
i................MM.................
h................MM.................
g..t..........................b.....
f...................................
e......b...................t........
d...................................
c............................t......
b.....t.....b......r................
a...................................
9................R..............t...
8..........t......P....t............
7................T..................
6.....t...........W.O.......t.......
5................S..................
4...t.............B....t............
3.............t..F..........t...b...
2.....t..................t..........
1...................................
0123456789abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
```

Position is given by (x,y) position. Yoseph is currently at (h,3).

5 feet to a spot:
. - Empty Spot
S - Kyna (Shaper)
B - Kieran (Bard)
R - Sasskasa (Ranger)
T - Anja (Rogue used T for thief)
W - Karl (Wizard)
O - Otuh (Owl)
P - Sssakkariah (Psychic Warrior)
F - Yoseph (Fighter)
M - Monster
t - Tree
b - Bush
r - Boulder

Initiative:
Monster 23
Yoseph 22
Sssakkariah 19
Otuh 18
Karl 15
Kyna 13
Sasskasa 12
Anja 7
Kieran 6

Actions:
Monster roars.
Yoseph drinks the potion marked "For Battle!" and moves to (g,f).
Sssakkariah drinks the potion marked "For Battle!" that Yoseph gave her and moves to (k,a).
Otuh flies to (k,k).
Karl drinks the potion marked "For Battle!" that Yoseph gave him and flies straight up for about 30 feet.
Actions?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 10, 2005)

Kieran leaps aside, drinks the potion marked with his name, and tries to remember Scheder's 5th Chorus in D minor.

*OOC*: Movement is 1 square to (j,5).


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2005)

Kyna drinks the contents of the bottle given to her she. _I hope this stuff helps..._ She stares that the creature before them.  She pulls her raiper out standing at ready.

ooc: She doesn't move from her spot.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 13, 2005)

Anja sees everyone else downing their potions and decides it may be better to save hers.  Anja slips over behind the tree to her left and knocks an arrow to her bow as she does so.  _I know better than to get into the reach of that thing, and Anja would know that many times over,_ Zek thinks.  _If I'm clever, perhaps I can drink it right before someone gets it into a position that I can hamstring it from.  Err... if it has hamstrings._  Raising her bow, she sights in the middle of the creature and lets an arrow fly, the bowstring snapping on the guard on her arm.

OOC: 20' move to the left, drawing bow and arrow as she does so.  One attack on the monster.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 14, 2005)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Kieran leaps aside, drinks the potion marked with his name, and tries to remember Scheder's 5th Chorus in D minor.
> 
> *OOC*: Movement is 1 square to (j,5).




Were you wanting to begin playing your lute this round?

5 feet step, drink potion (standard action), start bardic music (standard action).


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 14, 2005)

*OOC*: _Sure.  Wires got a little crossed there.  Thanks, TS._


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 16, 2005)

```
z...................................
y...................................
x.........................t.........
w...............t...................
v.......t.....................b.....
u...................................
t......................t............
s.............b.....................
r..........................b........
q....r............t.................
p...rr...t..........................
o.....r.............................
n...........................t.......
m...................................
l..t....r...........................
k...................O...............
j.............................t.....
i...................................
h................MM.................
g..t..........W..MM.P.........b.....
f...............F...................
e......b...........R.......t........
d...................................
c............................t......
b.....t.....b......r................
a...................................
9...............................t...
8..........t...........t............
7............T......................
6.....t.....................t.......
5................S.B................
4...t..................t............
3.............t.............t...b...
2.....t..................t..........
1...................................
0123456789abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
```

Position is given by (x,y) position.

5 feet to a spot:
. - Empty Spot
S - Kyna (Shaper)
B - Kieran (Bard)
R - Sasskasa (Ranger)
T - Anja (Rogue used T for thief)
W - Karl (Wizard)
O - Otuh (Owl)
P - Sssakkariah (Psychic Warrior)
F - Yoseph (Fighter)
M - Monster
t - Tree
b - Bush
r - Boulder

Initiative:
Monster 23
Yoseph 22
Sssakkariah 19
Otuh 18
Karl 15
Kyna 13
Sasskasa 12
Anja 7
Kieran 6

Round 1:
Monster roars.
Yoseph drinks the potion marked "For Battle!" and moves to (g,f).
Sssakkariah drinks the potion marked "For Battle!" that Yoseph gave her and moves to (k,a).
Otuh flies to (k,k).
Karl drinks the potion marked "For Battle!" that Yoseph gave him and flies straight up for about 30 feet.
Kyna stays still and drinks her potion and draws her rapier. Potion:[sblock]Under the effect of a _Blink_ spell for 5 rounds.[/sblock]
Sasskasa moves to (j, e) and drinks his potion. Potion:[sblock]Under the effects of a _Rage_ spell for 5 rounds.[/sblock]
Mother Anja moves to the left (d, 7) and fires her bow at the creature (23). She makes a solid hit (3), but the arrow seems to just bounce off the monster's tough hide.
Kieran steps up a bit (j, 5) and drinks his potion. Then he begins playing 'Scheder's 5th Chorus in D minor' on his lute. Everyone hears the music and is moved by the notes. Potion:[sblock]Add 5 levels to effective bard level as it applies to bardic music for 5 rounds. So your inspire courage is at +2.[/sblock]

Round 2:
Monster moves up (h, g) and attacks Yoseph. It tries to attack with a bite and two claws. It hits with the bite (13) and one claw (3).
Yoseph attacks with his rapier and seems to move much quicker then usual. He swings twice with his weapon and connects both times (25, 22). His weapon cuts into the monster's thick hide (9, 8) but it doesn't appear to have done as much damage as expected.
Sssakkariah move up (j, e) and attacks with her spiked chain (28) and does a devastating blow (18).
Otuh flies in place.
Karl flies closer to the monster (e, g) and casts a spell at it. Two glowing missiles fly from his fingers and strike the monster (5, 2).
Actions?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 17, 2005)

Kieran holds his ground and continues playing for another round.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2005)

Sasskasa feels his heart pounding in his ears and the siren's call of battle in his heart as he dives into the fray heedlessly swinging Asp and Boa.  A guttural cry escapes his spittle-flecked lips as he wades into the creature, attempting to rip searing holes in its rocky hide.

OOC: Full attack on monster.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2005)

[ooc: if possible Kyna will move to h,e.  If not she will move as far as she can.]

With her raiper held at ready Kyna moves to help Yoesph attack the monster.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 1, 2005)

```
z...................................
y...................................
x.........................t.........
w...............t...................
v.......t.....................b.....
u...................................
t......................t............
s.............b.....................
r..........................b........
q....r............t.................
p...rr...t..........................
o.....r.............................
n...........................t.......
m...................................
l..t....r...........................
k...................................
j.............................t.....
i.................O.................
h................MM.................
g..t..........W..MM.P.........b.....
f...............F..R................
e......b.........S.........t........
d...................................
c............................t......
b.....t.....bT.....r................
a...................................
9...............................t...
8..........t...........t............
7...................................
6.....t.....................t.......
5..................B................
4...t..................t............
3.............t.............t...b...
2.....t..................t..........
1...................................
0123456789abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
```

Position is given by (x,y) position.

5 feet to a spot:
. - Empty Spot
S - Kyna (Shaper)
B - Kieran (Bard)
R - Sasskasa (Ranger)
T - Anja (Rogue used T for thief)
W - Karl (Wizard)
O - Otuh (Owl)
P - Sssakkariah (Psychic Warrior)
F - Yoseph (Fighter)
M - Monster
t - Tree
b - Bush
r - Boulder

Initiative:
Monster 23
Yoseph 22
Sssakkariah 19
Otuh 18
Karl 15
Kyna 13
Sasskasa 12
Anja 7
Kieran 6

Round 2:
Monster moves up (h, g) and attacks Yoseph. It tries to attack with a bite and two claws. It hits with the bite (13) and one claw (3).
Yoseph attacks with his rapier and seems to move much quicker then usual. He swings twice with his weapon and connects both times (25, 22). His weapon cuts into the monster's thick hide (9, 8) but it doesn't appear to have done as much damage as expected.
Sssakkariah moves up (j, e) and attacks with her spiked chain (28) and does a devastating blow (18).
Otuh flies in place.
Karl flies closer to the monster (e, g) and casts a spell at it. Two glowing missiles fly from his fingers and strike the monster (5, 2).
Kyna moves closer to try and aid the others.
Sasskasa steps forward and slashes at the beast with his two scimitars. He hits (26 & 24) with both attacks (12 & 10) but it doesn't appear to have done as much damage as expected.
Anja moves to get a better view and fires her bow once again. She hits (25) the creature (5) but it doesn't appear to have done as much damage as expected.
Kieran continues to play. His melody continuing to bolster his allies.

Round 3:
The monster turns and attacks Sasskasa. It tries to attack with a bite and two claws. It hits with the bite (10) and both claws (5, 5).
Yoseph continues to attack with his rapier. He still seems to be moving much quicker then usual. He swings twice with his weapon and connects both times (27, 26). His weapon deals damage (4, 5) but it doesn't appear to have done as much damage as expected.
Sssakkariah attacks with her spiked chain (25) and does damage (10) but it doesn't appear to have done as much damage as expected.
Otuh flies to (i, i).
Karl casts a spell at it. Two more glowing missiles fly from his fingers and strike the monster (5, 5).
Actions?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 1, 2005)

Kieran ceases playing and moves up to towards the combat, drawing his bow as he moves, and fires at the monster.

*OOC*: Move 30 ft. to (k, a) and attack (+4 ranged).


----------



## Ashy (Dec 3, 2005)

Sasskasa hisses through pointed, serrated teeth as he feels the warm flow of his life's blood gush from several wounds - it does little to slow the fury in his heart, however, and he spins clockwise, closer towards the beast's mouth.  Aiming for one of the creature's eyes, Sasskasa lets both Asp and Boa do their deadly work...


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 6, 2005)

Kyna moves in to attack the creature.  Not letting the size of the beast frighten her.  SHe was certin her rapier wasn't doing much damage, but it was had a better effect on the creature then the bolts on her wrist would.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 12, 2005)

```
z...................................
y...................................
x.........................t.........
w...............t...................
v.......t.....................b.....
u...................................
t......................t............
s.............b.....................
r..........................b........
q....r............t.................
p...rr...t..........................
o.....r.............................
n...........................t.......
m...................................
l..t....r...........................
k...................................
j.............................t.....
i.................O.................
h.................MM................
g..t..........W..FMMP.........b.....
f................S.R................
e......b...................t........
d...................................
c............................t......
b.....t.....bT.....r................
a...................B...............
9...............................t...
8..........t...........t............
7...................................
6.....t.....................t.......
5...................................
4...t..................t............
3.............t.............t...b...
2.....t..................t..........
1...................................
0123456789abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
```

Position is given by (x,y) position.

5 feet to a spot:
. - Empty Spot
S - Kyna (Shaper)
B - Kieran (Bard)
R - Sasskasa (Ranger)
T - Anja (Rogue used T for thief)
W - Karl (Wizard)
O - Otuh (Owl)
P - Sssakkariah (Psychic Warrior)
F - Yoseph (Fighter)
M - Monster
t - Tree
b - Bush
r - Boulder

Initiative:
Monster 23
Yoseph 22
Sssakkariah 19
Otuh 18
Karl 15
Kyna 13
Sasskasa 12
Anja 7
Kieran 6

Round 3:
The monster turns and attacks Sasskasa. It tries to attack with a bite and two claws. It hits with the bite (10) and both claws (5, 5).
Yoseph continues to attack with his rapier. He still seems to be moving much quicker then usual. He swings twice with his weapon and connects both times (27, 26). His weapon deals damage (4, 5) but it doesn't appear to have done as much damage as expected.
Sssakkariah attacks with her spiked chain (25) and does damage (10) but it doesn't appear to have done as much damage as expected.
Otuh flies to (i, i).
Karl casts a spell at it. Two more glowing missiles fly from his fingers and strike the monster (5, 5).
Kyna steps forward and attacks the beast. But her swing is too high (17) as she misjudges the beast's size.
Sasskasa continues attacking with his two scimitars. He hits (27 & 28) with a possible threat (29 & 27) with both attacks, doing massive damage (23 & 28) but it doesn't appear to have done as much damage as expected.
Anja fires her bow once again. She misses (14) the creature as the arrow bounces off of its tough hide.
Kieran stops his performance but all are still effected by the music. He moves and takes a shot at the beast. The shot hits but bounces off the thing's tough hide (20).

Round 4:
The monster turns, steps up and attacks Sssakkariah. It tries to attack with a bite and two claws. It hits with the bite (10) and both claws (5, 4).
Yoseph continues to attack with his rapier. Still moving fast, he steps closer to the beast, swings twice with his weapon once more and connects both times (30, 26) with a possible threat (31) on the first one. His weapon deals damage (11, 9) but it doesn't appear to have done as much damage as expected.
Sssakkariah attacks with her spiked chain (12) and misses.
Otuh hovers where she is.
Karl casts yet another spell at it. Again, two more glowing missiles fly from his fingers and strike the monster (3, 4).
Actions?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 12, 2005)

Kieran sighs and swaps his bow out for his lute, resuming the Scheder.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 13, 2005)

Seeing that the creature was vaguely lizard-like, Sasskasa hisses a curse to the creature in Draconic; bites back the pain in his limbs and wades back in with his blood-lust boiling.  Again, he spins and slams Asp and Boa toward the hellish creature, trying to find a gap in its defenses.

Draconic: [sblock]"Die, foul beast!  Back to the foul pit from which you came!"[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 14, 2005)

```
z...................................
y...................................
x.........................t.........
w...............t...................
v.......t.....................b.....
u...................................
t......................t............
s.............b.....................
r..........................b........
q....r............t.................
p...rr...t..........................
o.....r.............................
n...........................t.......
m...................................
l..t....r...........................
k...................................
j.............................t.....
i.................O.................
h.................MM................
g..t..........W..FMMP.........b.....
f................S.R................
e......b...................t........
d...................................
c............................t......
b.....t.....bT.....r................
a...................B...............
9...............................t...
8..........t...........t............
7...................................
6.....t.....................t.......
5...................................
4...t..................t............
3.............t.............t...b...
2.....t..................t..........
1...................................
0123456789abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
```

Position is given by (x,y) position.

5 feet to a spot:
. - Empty Spot
S - Kyna (Shaper)
B - Kieran (Bard)
R - Sasskasa (Ranger)
T - Anja (Rogue used T for thief)
W - Karl (Wizard)
O - Otuh (Owl)
P - Sssakkariah (Psychic Warrior)
F - Yoseph (Fighter)
M - Monster
t - Tree
b - Bush
r - Boulder

Initiative:
Monster 23
Yoseph 22
Sssakkariah 19
Otuh 18
Karl 15
Kyna 13
Sasskasa 12
Anja 7
Kieran 6

Round 4:
The monster turns, steps up and attacks Sssakkariah. It tries to attack with a bite and two claws. It hits with the bite (10) and both claws (5, 4).
Yoseph continues to attack with his rapier. Still moving fast, he swings twice with his weapon once more and connects both times (30, 26) with a possible threat (31) on the first one. His weapon deals damage (11, 9) but it doesn't appear to have done as much damage as expected.
Sssakkariah attacks with her spiked chain (12) and misses.
Otuh hovers where she is.
Karl casts yet another spell at it. Again, two more glowing missiles fly from his fingers and strike the monster (3, 4).
Kyna swings her rapier at the beast (20), hitting but the thrust bounces harmlessly off.
Sasskasa swings his twin scimitars (19 & 14) but fails to get past the beasts tough hide.
Anja fires her bow once again (24) and hits the beast (5).
Kieran returns to his performance and all are still effected by the music.

Round 5:
The monster turns to run away from the battle.
Yoseph gets an attack of opportunity (25) and hits (7) it.
Sssakkariah gets an attack of opportunity (25) and hits (13) it.
Kyna gets an attack of opportunity (22) and hits (6) it.
Sasskasa gets an attack of opportunity (22) and hits (14) it.

As the beast falls, the earth begins to tremble. Yoseph looks around and then yells "Quick! To the ship."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 14, 2005)

Kieran dashes off through the jungle towards the ship.  "What was that thing, Yoseph?"


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2005)

"What the...!"  Kyna exclaims in surprise as the ground trembles.  Sliding her rapier back into its sheath on her back Kyna took off after Yoesph and Kieran.


----------

